# **BREAKING NEWS** Popi has been vaccinated!



## 31818

Last Friday afternoon, Popi got a PM hot tip from a HF member. They said that the Baldwin Park Kaiser Hospital was taking reservations for the Covid vaccine in category 1a and 1b. Popi called immediately but their Covid vaccine reservation line was closed for the day and would not open again until 8:30am on Monday. I called at 8:30 exactly this morning but got the message that the reservation line was still closed, so I put my phone on continuous re-dial. Finally, at 8:45 they answered the phone. They said, can you come in at noon TODAY, and even though Baldwin Park is 70 miles from our residence over very busy freeways, I said, "save me a place!" Because of my recent heart surgery, I am in 1b category and since Momi lives with me and my caregiver, she could get a vaccination too. We were both vaccinated today. To go into some necessary detail:
- this program is only available to Kaiser members
- vaccination was no cost.
- even though the hospital was busy, it was not packed. I took us about 30 minutes total, 15 minutes for check-in and waiting in line (Kaiser medical staff was given priority which was fine with us) and 15 minutes for eyes-on observation for any reaction ( nobody had any reaction while we were there)
- some of the medical professionals were there getting their SECOND vaccination!
- 5 vaccination stations were open and about 20/25 people sitting in chairs for observation after vaccination
- we received the Moderna vaccine. we will get a second vaccination in 28 days (February 5 for us)
- The first vaccination gives a 50% immunity after 28 days. The second vaccination gives a 98/100% immunity after another 14 days (for us Feb, 19)
- the appointment for our second vaccination was given on the spot
- we were given a vaccination card with date and lot number of the vaccine. First and second vaccinations MUST BE FROM THE SAME LOT (I was warned, don't lose your card)! The vaccination verification card may be required at some public venues in the future.
- the inoculation was 100% painless (Momi agrees)
- side effects: I have an uncontrollable urge to eat a donut (I may need a second dose tomorrow) Momi says she has a very mild headache (which is unusual for her) but took a Tylenol and it is gone. Nothing else, no sore arms.

Essential points: we were NOT vaccinated with a live virus or a dead virus. We were vaccinated with a manufactured inert clone of the virus which fools the body into producing virus antibodies for immunity. We were not inoculated with any microchip (a lie circulated by the anti-vaxxer crowd)

I want to thank the HF member who gave me the heads up. You know who you are! You have thrown me a lifeline and I owe you :hail:. HF is such a wonderful community, as good as family. The interesting thing is the human owners seem to take on all the characteristics of the Havanese breed over a period of time. So it really makes me wonder, WHO is teaching WHO?

I hope you will all be receiving news soon for your vaccination date. THIS IS A GAME CHANGER! I not only see a light at the end of the tunnel, I can see the end of the tunnel itself! Keep us all informed of your progress as we drag each other over the finish line.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213

So happy for you and Momi!


----------



## Mando's Mommy

Fantastic news! So happy for you and Momi (and Ricky, too!).


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Great news! Congratulations! I hope you are having a little celebration tonight


----------



## ShamaMama

Hurray! Everyone should post their vaccination dates in this thread ...


----------



## 31818

Mama of Shama, as an educator, if living in SoCal and member of Kaiser, you could have been vaccinated right alongside me today in Baldwin Park (near Pasadena). And honestly, I believe your calling in life is more important than me.


----------



## Heather's

YAY!!! So happy to hear you and Momi were able to receive the vaccine today. That was a long drive!
Great idea Annie... posting here when we receive the vaccine. It will be interesting. 😊


----------



## Cassandra

Fantastic! Great work and perseverance!


----------



## Mikki

My husband and I were vaccinated Jan 5th. The scheduled booster shot is February 2nd. Hoping to get the booster.

*Side Effects:* The next morning when I woke up I had a tiny headache that went away after getting up. My shoulder was sore if I pushed on the injection sight. The second day my husband said he felt kind of Yucky in the morning but that feeling soon passed. His shoulder was sore if he pushed on the injection sight. Side effects means the vaccine is working.

*We received Moderan*. Were given an appointment card with a return date and told to come back to the same place, at the same time.

Our daughter is a hospital employee and we knew the vaccine was being given to people in healthcare. Oklahoma combined Phase 1 & 2. I didn't call for an appointment but a friend Texted me and told me to call because they were make appointments for persons 70 and older, in addition, to healthcare employees and first responders.

I called and stayed on hold for about 20 minutes and at 4:52 p.m. made an appointment. The Health Dept closes at 5 p.m. Whew! Since then the Health Department has developed an Online appointment system. People in Oklahoma Register with the State Health Department providing information that places them in line according to the Phase they are in. They will receive an e-mail when the vaccine is available and based on when they applied (first come first served) and what Phase they are in, the Health Department automatically schedules them an appointment. Appointments now included people 65 and up, first responders and people with healthcare issues.

You can use multiple email addresses and ask for appointments in any county around the state.

While the Governor in Oklahoma is a Trumpster and hasn't been effective in controlling the spread go COVID, the Health Department has gotten its act together and appears to be well organized - at this time.

We recently purchased four Dyson Air Purifiers for our home. The grandsons occasionally attend in person classes. Mostly they are online or only attend two 3-hour school days a week when school is in session - Masked and they come right home. For the most part we are segregated in home but the Air Purifiers are just another small form of protection.

Initially, I was going to buy one for our bedroom because they're good for removing pollen and we have lots of Cedar Trees. But learned the Dyson HEPA filters will screen out COVID particles. The boys are together in the same room the majority of the time so if one of them becomes infected up the air purifier in their room is another line a defense and may help protect the other kid, as well as, mom and the grandparents.

If someone in the household becomes affected keeping them in one room with an air purifier helps protect other family members.


----------



## morriscsps

:whoo::clap2:


----------



## 31818

From the EPA:

_When used properly, air cleaners and HVAC filters can help reduce airborne contaminants including viruses in a building or small space. By itself, air cleaning or filtration is not enough to protect people from exposure to the virus that causes COVID-19. When used along with other best practices recommended by CDC and others, filtration can be part of a plan to reduce the potential for airborne transmission of COVID-19 indoors._​
Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That's great news Popi! I should be eligible sometime this month from what I've been hearing on our local news. The problem is that they haven't indicated where to go or who to call for an appointment! I'm going to call my doctor's office and see if they are doing it or know who to call and where to go.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

We have been changing our air filters more frequently and running our fan more often. While it hasn’t been recommended or proven to make a difference in transmission in the home, good ventilation and air circulation have been proven to reduce transmission in public spaces. In my mind, the worst outcome of running the fan and changing air filters more often (meaning when we’re actually supposed to!) is that we have better air quality in our house. We wear masks and limit our activity outside of the home, but both of my kids also have hybrid schedules. In Mikki’s case, where the filter actually can capture covid particles, maybe it won’t prevent transmission, but it also won’t increase the chances of transmission, so i can see the benefit of making the investment now. If we compartmentalize the science behind masks, they shouldn’t prevent as much transmission as they do. They ARE effective in reducing transmission, even though particles could theoretically pass through some masks. I think some of this is because science is complex, but I also think a small portion is we are more aware of our behavior when we’re wearing masks. Maybe changing my air filter won’t do a thing, but maybe the fact that I washed my hands an extra time after I changed it will. Or that reducing the dust in my home means I touch my face less. It may be flawed reasoning, but as long as I’m also following other guidelines, it helps me feel like I’m “doing” something, so I’m okay with it.

I’m looking forward to the vaccine! It seems like some of the distribution hurdles are beginning to settle here, which is good news.


----------



## Milo's Mom

My husband and I received our first injection of Moderna in Florida on Sunday without any serious side effects, other than sore arms. We are scheduled for the second injection on February 7.


----------



## 31818

Milo's Mom said:


> My husband and I received our first injection of Moderna in Florida on Sunday without any serious side effects, other than sore arms. We are scheduled for the second injection on February 7.


Great news! On day two, I still have no side effects but Momi now has a sore arm at the injection site. It is not serious enough for her to take any Tylenol.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## gelbergirl

Terrific news!


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom

Yay🎉 that’s great news! Can’t wait for mine...


----------



## ShamaMama

1. Mikki - Jan. 5
2. Milo's Mom - Jan. 10
3. Ricky's Popi - Jan. 11


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> 1. Mikki - Jan. 5
> 2. Milo's Mom - Jan. 10
> 3. Ricky's Popi - Jan. 11


The dominoes are starting to fall, so to speak. It's happening!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

I’m so glad to hear that you, Popi, and some of the others, are getting their vaccines! Unfortunately, MA is doing a terrible job.


----------



## Heather's

Our county has started a mass drive thru vaccination clinic Monday for anyone in Tier 1. Kaiser members in Tier 1 can now obtain the vaccine through their primary care provider. The county plans to vaccinate 2,000 people/day. We will be in the next Tier. Hopefully the process will move along swiftly.


----------



## Faithb

Fantastic Popi! So happy to hear that you received the vaccine.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you, Popi, and some of the others, are getting their vaccines! Unfortunately, MA is doing a terrible job.


I think WA is also doing a poor job. Going very slowly. Plus people leaving the vaccine out for too long and having to throw it away. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## 31818

DD#1 (JoJoMomi) called me tonight very excited. She is an essential worker as an educational administrator at a large, 40k student body university in SoCal. She was notified that their campus is getting 2000 doses of Moderna vaccine to use on campus. She will be vaccinated the last week in January at the campus health center. She said she doesn't think she will be able to sleep tonight. :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

The sort of good news here is that I did find out I will be in the first wave of "Phase 2" here. But since they are still bungling along in Phase 1, I'm not sure when that will be. Sometime in Feb? I hope?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I think, from the news, I'll supposedly be eligible on Jan. 26 by appointment. No news though on how to get that appointment. Our county also has not received all the doses promised and are running out before everyone eligible can get their vaccination. It's kind of a mess.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

It’s a little messy here, but my expectations were so low, I think I was waiting for something catastrophic, and I think the rest of the news has that covered. All of the available doses through the end of February have been allocated. My dad received his right away but my mom won’t get hers for a couple of weeks, and we’re just glad she’ll get it soon. My dad has a higher risk of exposure, and he’s had some scary experiences when he travels to work in a rural area once a week. One person had an infected immediate family member and refused to get tested or isolate, and there was an incident when he was given the health guidelines and asked to reschedule his appointment.


----------



## Cassandra

Northern California is a total mess. In the Bay Area, some counties are limiting to health workers and only over 75, others are opening up to over 65. Even in counties that are saying only over 75, large providers like Kaiser which covers multiple counties are offering to over 65 everywhere, but have only one phone number to call for appointments for all of Northern California facilities, resulting in 3-4 hours waiting on hold...crazy!

Local officials are saying they lack supply of vaccine, but media reports only a fraction of existing supply has been used and rest is sitting in freezers...very confusing.


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> Even in counties that are saying only over 75, large providers like Kaiser which covers multiple counties are offering to over 65 everywhere, but have only one phone number to call for appointments for all of Northern California facilities, resulting in 3-4 hours waiting on hold


Cassandra, as a Kaiser member, I believe you, but to be fair, if Kaiser has a long phone wait, they ask that you leave your number and they will call you back within two hours, which they do. In California, Kaiser is the bright spot in vaccine distribution. They seem to have enough for distribution and are now progressing to phase 1c, but only for Kaiser members. I have no idea what other health plans are doing but it seems to be a mess!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Cassandra said:


> Northern California is a total mess. In the Bay Area, some counties are limiting to health workers and only over 75, others are opening up to over 65. Even in counties that are saying only over 75, large providers like Kaiser which covers multiple counties are offering to over 65 everywhere, but have only one phone number to call for appointments for all of Northern California facilities, resulting in 3-4 hours waiting on hold...crazy!
> 
> Local officials are saying they lack supply of vaccine, but media reports only a fraction of existing supply has been used and rest is sitting in freezers...very confusing.


 The fairgrounds here have a mass vaccination clinic going on daily, but it is still for Tier 1. My husbands doctor has no idea when it will be available. So now I'm not very optimistic it will be available anytime soon.


----------



## Cassandra

Popi, sorry, that is unfortunately not true re the current phone lines at Northern CAlifornia Kaiser...maybe different where you are. There is no option to have a call back. You are invited to call back later when it is less busy, but it will definitely not be not busy for awhile.

I have a family member who is a doctor at Kaiser and she said it is driving her crazy that they don’t have a separate line for vaccine appointments. Her regular patients cannot get thru except by contacting her directly. I assume in the next few days they will get someone to fix it and allow a “press 4” option to get in line.

That said, I love Kaiser and have been a member for forty years, but everyone knew this was coming and the prep at all levels is troubling! They are adding call center staff this weekend so it will get better.


----------



## 31818

This would be funny if not a possible cause for a local riot! I just received an email from our county health department. They will be holding a local Covid vaccination clinic at a middle school for two days only on January 19 and 20 from 8:30am to 4:30pm. You MUST call for an appointment and appointments are first come first served. This clinic is open to all over 65 y.o. We have around 20,000 residents locally who fit into that category! I can see a lot of elderly people getting into fist fights! I am not going anywhere near that middle school on those two days. :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

Update on local Covid vaccination clinic: I had a neighbor call two hours after receiving the email. The clinic was already sold out for those two days! He is super pottied! I expected that this was not going to end well.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## BoosDad

Yes, trying to get a covid-19 vaccine is insane right now. Every County in California seems to be doing different things, depending on the amount of available vaccine in the particular County. Hopefully, things will start speeding up soon. Otherwise, it's gonna be a long summer. Due to my age, I've finally resigned myself to the fact that I will be waiting until April or May 2021 for the vaccine (assuming things don't slow down). Just have to wear that mask, social distance, and keep taking my multi-vitamin and extra vitamin D. Stay well everyone.


----------



## 31818

BoosDad said:


> Due to my age, I've finally resigned myself to the fact that I will be waiting until April or May 2021 for the vaccine (assuming things don't slow down).


Dad, I am optimistic that vaccinations rates are going to INCREASE with a new sheriff in town, I can't believe how fast they dropped the qualification rate to those over 65 in some counties in California! Take courage, help is on the way!

After 5 days I still have no side effects. Maybe I got a placebo? One night in bed I rolled over on the injection site and felt a minor twinge. That happened just once. Momi's side effects (constant minor sore arm) have disappeared.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

It such a mess. Our county is also holding a clinic at the fair grounds towards the end of the month for those 70 and older. It will run for only a few days, appointment only. Plus at this time our county doesn't have enough vaccines for all the healthcare workers. I worry if I get the first shot, what are the odds of being able to get the second shot. And what does it mean, 70 or older? I'm 70.75 (I'll be 71 the end of March). To me I'm over 70. But am I?


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> It such a mess. Our county is also holding a clinic at the fair grounds towards the end of the month for those 70 and older. It will run for only a few days, appointment only. Plus at this time our county doesn't have enough vaccines for all the healthcare workers. I worry if I get the first shot, what are the odds of being able to get the second shot. And what does it mean, 70 or older? I'm 70.75 (I'll be 71 the end of March). To me I'm over 70. But am I?


You qualify for a vaccination Jackie.

Think of your age in Havanese years, What does this make you? something like 10 y.o. or thereabouts. Now if we could just teach you to pick up your toys!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will possibly be available in one month and only requires one injection. It produced protective antibodies at 100% by day 57.


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will possibly be available in one month and only requires one injection. It produced protective antibodies at 100% by day 57.


That's what I'm hoping for!!!


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> That's what I'm hoping for!!!


Me too! &#128522;


----------



## Molly120213

I was finally able to get through on the NY state website to get my 86 year old mother-in-law a vaccine appointment, after a week of trying. The appointment is not until the middle of March. Things have not been going smoothly in this state so far. People have been on hold for hours on the states vaccine hotline and the websites have been crashing with so many people trying to get through to get an appointment.


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> The Johnson & Johnson vaccine will possibly be available in one month and only requires one injection. It produced protective antibodies at 100% by day 57.


What is the source of this information, - the FDA or J&J's p.r. department? None of these vaccines have been approved by the FDA, they are only being used on a emergency use basis without the required trials. Efficacy, side effects, and long term results are unknown at this time for any of these vaccines. My understanding is that J&J is using the same pharmaceutical engineering as Pfizer and Moderna. Pfizer and Moderna have a 95%+ efficacy based on trials over the last 6 weeks they have been in use in the field. How can J&J be so dramatically different when it hasn't been administered yet? For the foreseeable future, you will not have a choice of which vaccine you will get. You will get whatever they have in stock. In my opinion it will be foolish to wait for the vaccine of your choice to be in stock when the alternative is possible infection with Covid. Also, the Pfzier and Moderna vaccines reach their maximum efficacy (whatever that is) in 42 days (28 + 14). I don't see the advantage of J&J vaccine reaching maximum efficacy (whatever that is) in 57 days. Does that mean Pfizer and Moderna will reach antibodies at 100% by day 57 too? It is unknown at this time. Momi and I had only very mild side effects with Moderna for a couple of days - a minor data point, but still a data point..

I will continue to wear my mask and socially distance to protect my neighbors who haven't been vaccinated until the CDC says it is okay to not do that. I expect that may be for the rest of this year.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

I believe the data on J&J preliminary trial was published in a medical journal last week. https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2034201

They haven't yet published results of their big trial, but I understand it is a much bigger trial than any other trial. Also it is not like the other two..it does not the same rdna but an approaching being used in an ebola vaccine in use already.

Totally agree one should take what is available as soon as it is offered, but J&J will be a game changer in developing countries and in rural America where storage, transportation etc will be major challenges. One shot will be important there as well for people not able to return for second dose and lower demand on health care workers.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I don’t think waiting is even a choice for most people, it’s not available, and won’t be in the next month. Even if they had enough doses ready right now, I think it would cause more problems to rush to vaccinate everyone at the same time. We have to trust masks and continue with precautions in the meantime  By the time the next new vaccine is available, there will be more doses of all of the vaccines to go around, the kinks in the local organizations will be ironed out, and at some point it will be easier and go much faster. 

Due to the opening of the appointment platforms here, and adjustments to distribution tiers and locations, my mom’s vaccination was redirected and she didn’t know she had to reserve a new slot. The allotted immunizations are all reserved through the end of February. I don’t know how these kinds of things can NOT happen, to be honest. My parents are in a more rural area so she is more likely to get her vaccine quickly when the doses allocated for March become available. I got the impression from my dad there is more mistrust of the vaccine where they live and more people are refusing it. My dad did have a bad reaction, but he is still grateful to have received it and believes it is worth it. I think a single shot vaccination could be useful in encouraging people on the fence about the vaccination to do it, and for people or situations where the second dose could pose a problem.


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> I believe the data on J&J preliminary trial was published in a medical journal last week. https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2034201


Yes, even though it is published in a medical journal, it still comes from J&J staff, not the FDA. I believe that the J&J staff are not falsifying the information, but I also believe their preliminary results are premature. I am pleased that more pharmaceutical companies are developing vaccines so that we can get as many people as possible vaccinated.

Now let me throw a curve ball out there. I am receiving the Moderna vaccine which has a 95+% efficacy according to in the field results. What is ethical if it is proven that the J&J vaccine is guaranteed 100% effective? Should I be able to jump the line and get that vaccine too when other people haven't been vaccinated yet? I can see potential problems sorting this all out. For the record, I will not jump the line until or unless my cardiologist directs me to do that. In preliminary talks with him, I don't believe he will do that. He says Moderna is good enough and that is what he is getting.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Fauci said the J&J vaccine should be available within weeks for emergency use. I'm sure by the time I get the vaccine J&J will be available. I don't think we will be able to request a certain vaccine. I'll take any vaccine that is available. The benefits of the J&J vaccine is that it does not need refrigeration which is a big plus and only one injection. It eliminates errors in storing and the second dose being missed by some.


----------



## 31818

I just read a statistic today that says 13M have received the vaccination so far (one or two doses) in about 6 weeks. That's good but we can do better. Biden says his goal is to vaccinate 100M in the first 100 days of his administration. Fauci says that is doable subject to getting logistics, distribution, and inoculation problems sorted out immediately. That would be great. I want to see them make that happen regardless of cost. I'll vote for a tax increase if necessary to fund mass vaccination. Roll up your sleeves amigos and get ready!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mikki

Jackie from Concrete said:


> It such a mess. Our county is also holding a clinic at the fair grounds towards the end of the month for those 70 and older. It will run for only a few days, appointment only. Plus at this time our county doesn't have enough vaccines for all the healthcare workers. I worry if I get the first shot, what are the odds of being able to get the second shot. And what does it mean, 70 or older? I'm 70.75 (I'll be 71 the end of March). To me I'm over 70. But am I?


Take whatever you can get. The first shot will offer more protection than not having one. Vaccines are be produced everyday. We are just at the beginning and organization of vaccine dispensing will get better organized. Fed money and help is coming. Hurry Jan 20th.


----------



## 31818

THIS JUST BREAKING ON THE NEWS: A Covid clinic in Los Angeles county that has been inoculating with Moderna has experienced a much higher than average allergic reaction to the vaccination. The entire lot of that vaccine is being put on hold, about 300K doses, until the cause of the reaction has been identified. Momi and Popi were vaccinated with Moderna in an L.A. county clinic. That was a week ago and we have experienced no significant reactions and we haven't been contacted by anyone.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mikki

Three in our family have had Moderan, in addition, to all hospital employees and thousands of others. There's been no indication that there's a rash of allergic reactions.


----------



## Heather's

Everyone I know received the Pfizer vaccine. Some complained of a sore arm and headache. One friend had a high temperature and body aches for a few days. The news didn't mention exactly how many severe allergic reactions they had with the Moderna vaccine?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

How are they classifying an allergic reaction? My dad had a reaction to the vaccine, a high fever and muscle aches bad enough he couldn’t go to work, but it only lasted a day, and I think it isn’t common but expected. I assume an allergic reaction is different, that it’s more like anaphylaxis, but it’s treatable.


----------



## 31818

The details are still sketchy. I relayed everything the news reported. This was bound to happen when everything is on "Warp Speed" given the record of the roll out. Perhaps it was something simple like improper storage, I don't know. I'll update as more information is released,

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

EvaE1izabeth said:


> How are they classifying an allergic reaction? My dad had a reaction to the vaccine, a high fever and muscle aches bad enough he couldn't go to work, but it only lasted a day, and I think it isn't common but expected. I assume an allergic reaction is different, that it's more like anaphylaxis, but it's treatable.


It was reported in The Mercury News today that <10 people experienced anaphylactic shock requiring medical care.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> How are they classifying an allergic reaction? My dad had a reaction to the vaccine, a high fever and muscle aches bad enough he couldn't go to work, but it only lasted a day, and I think it isn't common but expected. I assume an allergic reaction is different, that it's more like anaphylaxis, but it's treatable.


I think when they say "allergic reaction", they are not talking about the "regular stuff", but anaphylaxis.


----------



## Heather's

It would be interesting to know how many people got the vaccine from that batch. How many people were vaccinated and didn't have a reaction?


----------



## 31818

UPDATE ON ALLERGIC REACTION

Approximately 330,000 doses have been distributed from this specific lot. Evidently less than 10 people suffered a significant reaction from that lot. What the specific reaction was is not specified at this time.

From the LATimes:

The allergic reactions occurred at Petco Park's mass drive-thru vaccination site, a state Department of Public Health spokesperson told the Los Angeles Times.

"A higher-than-usual number of possible allergic reactions were reported with a specific lot of Moderna vaccine administered at one community vaccination clinic, Pan said in a statement. "Fewer than 10 individuals required medical attention over the span of 24 hours. Out of an extreme abundance of caution and also recognizing the extremely limited supply of vaccine, we are recommending that providers use other available vaccine inventory and pause the administration of vaccines from Moderna Lot 041L20A until the investigation by the CDC, FDA, Moderna and the state is complete."

More than 330,000 doses from that batch were distributed to 287 providers statewide between Jan. 5 and Jan. 12, the DPH reported.​
This information helps to put things into perspective. We were probably vaccinated from that same lot with little reaction of any type. We were not vaccinated at Petco Park. We are looking forward to getting our second vaccination from our same lot in three weeks.

(EDIT) I just checked our lot#. It is a different lot than the one that is under investigation.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I'm now on a list. It will be the Moderna if I get called. We are in a rural and not very populated area. We don't have the facilities to keep vaccines as cold as the Pfizer requires. I'm surprised that we actually have a location relatively close that says they are doing the vaccines. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm now on a list.


:cheer2: You are going to enjoy your new found optimism!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Thanks Popi! I do kind of worry about availability for the 2nd shot. They told me that it shouldn't be a problem though. I don't have a clue how long I will wait for a phone call.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I do kind of worry about availability for the 2nd shot. They told me that it shouldn't be a problem though. I don't have a clue how long I will wait for a phone call.


Getting the SECOND vaccination is not the problem, scheduling the FIRST is the problem. You will probably get an appointment for the second at your first appointment. The second must be from the same lot and within a specific number of days. They will give you instructions at your first appointment.

So hang in there Jackie, you are in the home stretch if you are now on a list! I predict you will get a call within the next 2-3 weeks IF NOT SOONER.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

I talked to DD1 tonight by phone. Again, she is an administrator at a 40K student body university in SoCal. She said she is on the campus Covid Vaccination taskforce. On campus vaccinations by their health center will begin next week for all campus staff - teachers, administrators and support staff - no students at this time. They have about 15K full time and part time campus staff. The State of California is giving them 2000 doses of Moderna to start with. The task force sent out a questionnaire to staff asking how many would opt for a vaccination. The response was 13K (out of 15K questionnaires = 85%) wanted the vaccination asap! The initial supply from the State will last them about a week! They are now scrambling to find more vaccine! She said it is a nightmare!

They will have a drive through vaccination station, so no one needs to get out of their car but people will have to wait 15 minutes in their car for any possible reaction.

We have 4 sets of family and friends in Portland, Or and Vancouver, BC. They are all over 65. Not one of them has any idea when they will be vaccinated. I am optimistic the new administration will get this figured out, at least for the US.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Vaccinated last night at Kaiser. For a few days last week, they were doing appointments for over 65 in our county. I got two over 65 appointments, and then helped four other over 65s navigate the system (right phone number among those being circulated, stay on phone thru various options, be sure phone is charged up for long wait time). Then Monday they changed it to only over 75, but are honoring appointments already made. Every county seems different!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> UPDATE ON ALLERGIC REACTION
> 
> Approximately 330,000 doses have been distributed from this specific lot. Evidently less than 10 people suffered a significant reaction from that lot. What the specific reaction was is not specified at this time.
> 
> From the LATimes:
> 
> The allergic reactions occurred at Petco Park's mass drive-thru vaccination site, a state Department of Public Health spokesperson told the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> "A higher-than-usual number of possible allergic reactions were reported with a specific lot of Moderna vaccine administered at one community vaccination clinic, Pan said in a statement. "Fewer than 10 individuals required medical attention over the span of 24 hours. Out of an extreme abundance of caution and also recognizing the extremely limited supply of vaccine, we are recommending that providers use other available vaccine inventory and pause the administration of vaccines from Moderna Lot 041L20A until the investigation by the CDC, FDA, Moderna and the state is complete."
> 
> More than 330,000 doses from that batch were distributed to 287 providers statewide between Jan. 5 and Jan. 12, the DPH reported.​
> This information helps to put things into perspective. We were probably vaccinated from that same lot with little reaction of any type. We were not vaccinated at Petco Park. We are looking forward to getting our second vaccination from our same lot in three weeks.
> 
> (EDIT) I just checked our lot#. It is a different lot than the one that is under investigation.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Even if you had GOTTEN that lot, the allergic reaction rate is higher than they expected, but still low and treatable. As one who DOES have certain drug allergies, I'd still take the chance if I had to... I'd just want to be somewhere that they could handle a reaction if I had one!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Getting the SECOND vaccination is not the problem, scheduling the FIRST is the problem. You will probably get an appointment for the second at your first appointment. The second must be from the same lot and within a specific number of days. They will give you instructions at your first appointment.
> 
> So hang in there Jackie, you are in the home stretch if you are now on a list! I predict you will get a call within the next 2-3 weeks IF NOT SOONER.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well, I hope that's true for our state and county. They are starting to ramp up the vaccinating but for whatever reason, our county is continually getting shorted on the number of of vaccines they should be getting. They keep running out. I sent an email to my doctor to see if I can get vaccinated when I see her in a couple weeks. So far, they aren't doing vaccinations, but did get an email that they will be starting soon. I sure don't want to get the first one and then be unable to get the second one so that's a question I'll be asking. I feel hopeful that over the next week or so it should be getting better. There are still people sleeping in their cars overnight at the few drive through sites in our state in the hopes of getting vaccinated. That's something I will not do. If I have to wait another 6 months, I will. I'm being careful and safe.


----------



## krandall

Well, I just talked to my rheumatologist today, and it turns out that MA is not following the CDC guidelines and that MA is not counting EITHER Asthma OR med that reduce your immune system which I take as "comorbidities", even though they are under CDC guidelines. SO I am in the general "over 65" pool, and that group will not be eligible, based on current information, until probably late March or early April.

We'll have to see if Biden can speed things up.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> Well, I just talked to my rheumatologist today, and it turns out that MA is not following the CDC guidelines and that MA is not counting EITHER Asthma OR med that reduce your immune system which I take as "comorbidities", even though they are under CDC guidelines. SO I am in the general "over 65" pool, and that group will not be eligible, based on current information, until probably late March or early April.
> 
> We'll have to see if Biden can speed things up.


It is my understanding that the new administration will require that all States follow CDC guidelines for vaccination, - whatever those might be. I don't understand why New Jersey gives smokers priority while Mass. doesn't give those immuno-compromised priority. The previous administration left it up to individual States to do whatever they wanted. The current administration is taking a federal approach for planning and administration. I think it is going to take a few weeks to sort out the mess that was left by the previous administration.

My neighbor across the street came to me this morning very excited. She said she and her husband (both 66 y.o.) were vaccinated with Moderna last night. They of course are in the 65+ age group. She said they had an appointment and there was no waiting, just "in and out" (which happens to be our favorite hamburger joint).

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It is my understanding that the new administration will require that all States follow CDC guidelines for vaccination, - whatever those might be. I don't understand why New Jersey gives smokers priority while Mass. doesn't give those immuno-compromised priority. The previous administration left it up to individual States to do whatever they wanted. The current administration is taking a federal approach for planning and administration. I think it is going to take a few weeks to sort out the mess that was left by the previous administration.
> 
> My neighbor across the street came to me this morning very excited. She said she and her husband (both 66 y.o.) were vaccinated with Moderna last night. They of course are in the 65+ age group.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well, I am sure hoping Biden can straighten things out before too long. It's too soon to expect on his first full day in office I suspect! LOL!

I was on cloud nine all day yesterday!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> Even if you had GOTTEN that lot, the allergic reaction rate is higher than they expected, but still low and treatable. As one who DOES have certain drug allergies, I'd still take the chance if I had to... I'd just want to be somewhere that they could handle a reaction if I had one!


I thought it was strange that they suspended the immunizations, because they knew there was potential for allergic reaction and are still studying it, but it was approved under emergency use, it can be treated, and the current information suggests it won't be long before it will be easier to screen out many of those more likely to have a reaction. But if it helps people trust the safety of the vaccine and it's administration to pause those doses, I can't fault them for that. Hopefully they'll resume in time so they can be used.



Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, I hope that's true for our state and county. They are starting to ramp up the vaccinating but for whatever reason, our county is continually getting shorted on the number of of vaccines they should be getting. They keep running out. I sent an email to my doctor to see if I can get vaccinated when I see her in a couple weeks. So far, they aren't doing vaccinations, but did get an email that they will be starting soon. I sure don't want to get the first one and then be unable to get the second one so that's a question I'll be asking. I feel hopeful that over the next week or so it should be getting better. There are still people sleeping in their cars overnight at the few drive through sites in our state in the hopes of getting vaccinated. That's something I will not do. If I have to wait another 6 months, I will. I'm being careful and safe.


Are they running out of second doses, too? There has been so much conflicting information, probably because it's been different depending on the location, Ive wondered about that. I thought there had been concern because less doses were being sent, and they didn't want to hold any back, so the second doses were then built into the system. Maybe that is local to me.

I hope you're able to get it soon, and that you don't have to jump through hoops for your second dose!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> Well, I just talked to my rheumatologist today, and it turns out that MA is not following the CDC guidelines and that MA is not counting EITHER Asthma OR med that reduce your immune system which I take as "comorbidities", even though they are under CDC guidelines. SO I am in the general "over 65" pool, and that group will not be eligible, based on current information, until probably late March or early April.
> 
> We'll have to see if Biden can speed things up.


DH was telling me that there have been new studies that suggest that immunosuppressants do not increase risk of contracting covid or increase risks of serious symptoms. Which is good news for those with successful transplants for those with well managed disease on immunosuppressants. However, that is completely separate from the underlying disease that requires immunosuppression in the first place. I thought your underlying illness is an immune disorder that can makes you at risk for both heart and kidney issues? Am I mixing up different autoimmune diseases?


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> DH was telling me that there have been new studies that suggest that immunosuppressants do not increase risk of contracting covid or increase risks of serious symptoms. Which is good news for those with successful transplants for those with well managed disease on immunosuppressants. However, that is completely separate from the underlying disease that requires immunosuppression in the first place. I thought your underlying illness is an immune disorder that can makes you at risk for both heart and kidney issues? Am I mixing up different autoimmune diseases?


The side effects of three of the drugs I take for RA is that they reduce my immune system, leaving me more vulnerable to infection and making it harder for my body to clear infections. When I got pricked by a thorn 2 years ago, it would have been a "nothing" injury for the average person. I ended up with an infection that travelled up past my elbow, required surgery, I had to be off my RA meds for several months (which left me so crippled I was either in bed or on crutches for almost 6 months) and I was on two heavy-duty antibiotics for a year to finally clear the infection completely.

RA is not just a disease of the joints, which most people think it is because of the "arthritis" in the name. It also attacks the vascular system and as a result can cause problems with just about any internal organs, though heart and lungs are most common. I was "lucky" enough to have a deep vein thrombosis, which is a known vascular complication, last June. Not sure about kidney issues. Haven't heard of kidney issues with RA. I have to have my liver levels checks monthly.

So yes, the immune issue is real.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> The side effects of three of the drugs I take for RA is that they reduce my immune system, leaving me more vulnerable to infection and making it harder for my body to clear infections. When I got pricked by a thorn 2 years ago, it would have been a "nothing" injury for the average person. I ended up with an infection that travelled up past my elbow, required surgery, I had to be off my RA meds for several months (which left me so crippled I was either in bed or on crutches for almost 6 months) and I was on two heavy-duty antibiotics for a year to finally clear the infection completely.
> 
> RA is not just a disease of the joints, which most people think it is because of the "arthritis" in the name. It also attacks the vascular system and as a result can cause problems with just about any internal organs, though heart and lungs are most common. I was "lucky" enough to have a deep vein thrombosis, which is a known vascular complication, last June. Not sure about kidney issues. Haven't heard of kidney issues with RA. I have to have my liver levels checks monthly.
> 
> So yes, the immune issue is real.


I knew that RA is an immune disease, and I'm surprised it's not considered an underlying condition since there can be heart complications. Even if you don't have them, the disease is associated with them, which would put you at higher risk. (I assumed it was like many other autoimmune diseases where heart and kidney problems are often related, but it sounds like it isn't, which is good).

DS also takes immunosuppressants, so DH has been watching as studies are released. I might have interpreted differently, but to me it basically said that being immunosuppressed by medication does not increase risk of covid complication. Which is definitely a surprise, since DS takes longer to recover from simple infections and has needed antivirals several times. The study is only one, and I've learned over the past year, one study is often only a sliver of information, but I mentioned it because I wonder if it has anything to do with how they're prioritizing risk groups. I don't believe the study addressed contraction rate, or that it addressed underlying conditions.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Just now when I was looking for it I found a newer one, so this is the second with similar findings. There is a still a lot more to sort out, because people take immunosuppressants for such a wide range of health conditions, and it doesn't address contraction rates, but I do find it comforting that there are now two studies.

https://www.jhsph.edu/news/news-releases/2021/covid-19-outcomes-for-patients-on-immunosuppressive-drugs-on-par-with-non-immunosuppressed-patients.html

I also noticed Fauci recommends the vaccine for patients on immunosuppressants now. Our doctors said that even if DS is 16 (not for a few more months) they would wait until they finished more trials, but that was in early December so maybe that has changed now.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I knew that RA is an immune disease, and I'm surprised it's not considered an underlying condition since there can be heart complications. Even if you don't have them, the disease is associated with them, which would put you at higher risk. (I assumed it was like many other autoimmune diseases where heart and kidney problems are often related, but it sounds like it isn't, which is good).
> 
> DS also takes immunosuppressants, so DH has been watching as studies are released. I might have interpreted differently, but to me it basically said that being immunosuppressed by medication does not increase risk of covid complication. Which is definitely a surprise, since DS takes longer to recover from simple infections and has needed antivirals several times. The study is only one, and I've learned over the past year, one study is often only a sliver of information, but I mentioned it because I wonder if it has anything to do with how they're prioritizing risk groups. I don't believe the study addressed contraction rate, or that it addressed underlying conditions.


It is nice that they are seeing that in early studies, but not something I'd want to count on... especially since I've been told sice starting these meds 15 years ago to even avoid live virus vaccines because of the possibility that I could GET the disease from the vaccine. And yes, Fauci and the CDC both still list people who take these drugs as high risk. MA just isn't using the CDC guidelines. (Which they where told they didn't have to in Trumpland)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Any glimpse of positive information is a relief to me! But absolutely yes, it’s a small piece of the puzzle that years of study usually answer, and by then we’ll all be immunized. To me it sort of removes one hurdle for a vulnerable population, even if there are still several hurdles left.

In contrast, I’m quite cynical that requiring states to follow CDC guidelines will make a difference to most people still waiting for vaccines. They should follow them, don’t get me wrong. But if states don’t have enough doses to immunize entire at risk groups, they’ll break down those group into smaller priority groups, and it will likely seem arbitrary since everyone in those groups needs to be vaccinated. Some of this feels a teeny bit like rhetoric - getting mass amounts of doses out there means more to me, because it eliminates the need to pick and choose between vulnerable people in a group that all need the vaccine. 

I also read an update this morning that clarified the concern over second doses, that some places were told the federal government had reserved second doses and in some of those cases there were actually not enough reserved doses. I think must be what’s happened in Jackie’s region? But I read that both Pfizer and Moderna have said they have more than enough doses on hand for all second doses, and will guarantee that anyone getting their first dose will also get their second. I hate to say it, but I trust them on this more than I trust any government, even one I kinda like  Although I’m thankful the distribution looks like it will only continue to improve. 

My strangely compartmentalized mindset. Holding onto threads of anything positive, while simultaneously remaining skeptical of government efficiency.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> MA just isn't using the CDC guidelines.


I understand THAT is going to change. The real question is, WHY isn't Mass. following CDC guidelines. Residents should demand answers; enough of ignoring science.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Are they running out of second doses, too? There has been so much conflicting information, probably because it's been different depending on the location, Ive wondered about that. I thought there had been concern because less doses were being sent, and they didn't want to hold any back, so the second doses were then built into the system. Maybe that is local to me.
> 
> I hope you're able to get it soon, and that you don't have to jump through hoops for your second dose!


I haven't been able to get information on 2nd doses. I know our county only got 1,000 doses and have run out. I don't know how often they get replenished. I asked one clinic where I'm on a call list if they save or set up an appointment for the 2nd and she didn't know. Maybe they know now. I'm now on another call list with my regular physician and I'm asking them the same question. Haven't received a reply yet. At least there is progress even though at a snails pace.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> Well, I just talked to my rheumatologist today, and it turns out that MA is not following the CDC guidelines and that MA is not counting EITHER Asthma OR med that reduce your immune system which I take as "comorbidities", even though they are under CDC guidelines. SO I am in the general "over 65" pool, and that group will not be eligible, based on current information, until probably late March or early April.
> 
> We'll have to see if Biden can speed things up.


Our state was the same way. People were excluded unless over 70. Then just a week or so ago they changed and are now saying anyone 65 or older can get vaccinated. Maybe your state will do the same.


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I understand THAT is going to change. The real question is, WHY isn't Mass. following CDC guidelines. Residents should demand answers; enough of ignoring science.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


My understanding is that it is the amount of vaccine available, and having to prioritize between, admittedly, needy populations. And I suppose I could fight it, but it's not good for my blood pressure. I think it's better for ME to continue doing what I've been doing... Staying at home, avoiding people, and playing with my plants and my dogs. I swear I've become agoraphobic. I don't even WANT to go anyplace.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> In contrast, I'm quite cynical that requiring states to follow CDC guidelines will make a difference to most people still waiting for vaccines. They should follow them, don't get me wrong. But if states don't have enough doses to immunize entire at risk groups, they'll break down those group into smaller priority groups, and it will likely seem arbitrary since everyone in those groups needs to be vaccinated. Some of this feels a teeny bit like rhetoric - getting mass amounts of doses out there means more to me, because it eliminates the need to pick and choose between vulnerable people in a group that all need the vaccine.


*EXACTLY!!!*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I also read an update this morning that clarified the concern over second doses, that some places were told the federal government had reserved second doses and in some of those cases there were actually not enough reserved doses. I think must be what's happened in Jackie's region? But I read that both Pfizer and Moderna have said they have more than enough doses on hand for all second doses, and will guarantee that anyone getting their first dose will also get their second. I hate to say it, but I trust them on this more than I trust any government, even one I kinda like  Although I'm thankful the distribution looks like it will only continue to improve.


My understanding is that the Trump administration had ZERO reserves. Thank HEAVENS it seems that both Pfizer and Moderna have enough to cover us. And I believe J&J should be online pretty soon too. That will also help. Especially since it doesn't have the refrigeration requirements. I think the government bought more doses of that one up-front too.



EvaE1izabeth said:


> My strangely compartmentalized mindset. Holding onto threads of anything positive, while simultaneously remaining skeptical of government efficiency.


LOL! I get it! NO government is "all that" and we are STILL dealing with a government that is split NEARLY in half. Time will tell how/if they are willing to work together in a way that doesn't stall things to a crawl and water down all bills to the point where they are barely effective. Got my fingers crossed, though, and I'm feeling a WHOLE lot more optimistic than two weeks ago!!! I have fallen asleep without the need for any "sleep aid" for two nights in a row, and slept soundly ALL NIGHT! Why would THAT be all of a sudden? LOL!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I haven't been able to get information on 2nd doses. I know our county only got 1,000 doses and have run out. I don't know how often they get replenished. I asked one clinic where I'm on a call list if they save or set up an appointment for the 2nd and she didn't know.


The way it works Jackie is when they say they got 1000 doses that means first injection AND second injection. It depends on how you define "dose."

Moderna is a much more stable vaccine compared to Pfizer in terms of storage temperature. IF you get the Moderna vaccine your second injection (dose) will be put in cold storage (refrigerator freezer) waiting for you 28 days later because the two injections must be from the same lot. You are too worried about the technicalities of how this will work. You will get your second appointment scheduled at the clinic when you get your first vaccination.

Up until Jan. 20 the national distribution of the Covid vaccine(s) was in chaos because there was no national plan for distribution. That is being changed as of two days ago. Every State should be getting enough vaccine in an orderly manner based on CDC priority. You can't blame individual clinics for not knowing because there WAS no federal planning until now. Right now only people over 75 are being scheduled per CDC guidelines. *HOWEVER* in some localities they received more vaccine than they expected so they have opened appointments to those over 65 on a temporary basis to use the supply they have and not need to throw the excess vaccine out because it has expired. It is confusing, but again, this is a result from lack of planning by the previous administration. Fauci says he is going to fix that.



> I'm now on another call list with my regular physician and I'm asking them the same question. Haven't received a reply yet. At least there is progress even though at a snails pace.


I don't think it is a good idea to be on two different wait lists. The problem is that the system might think you are two different people wanting the vaccine. This makes planning very difficult when your State doesn't know exactly how many people are waiting because they may be on one, two, or even three different wait lists. The bottom line is that most everyone is desperate to get the vaccine and their lives back into some semblance of order. An important step in achieving that occurred on Jan. 20.

It was reported on the news last night that 930,000 doses of Covid vaccine were delivered last WEEK. Biden's goal is 1,000,000 per DAY. So his team needs to increase the distribution about 10 fold. It is an ambitious goal but Fauci says his team can do it. So I think some patience is required so that Fauci can fix a system that was very broken when he inherited it.

Hang in there Jackie, you're going to be okay, just continue to wear your mask, wash your hands, and socially distance until the CDC says it is all clear. That's what I'm going to do even after being finished with my vaccinations.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The way it works Jackie is when they say they got 1000 doses that means first injection AND second injection. It depends on how you define "dose."
> 
> I don't think it is a good idea to be on two different wait lists. The problem is that the system might think you are two different people wanting the vaccine. This makes planning very difficult when your State doesn't know exactly how many people are waiting because they may be on one, two, or even three different wait lists. The bottom line is that everyone is desperate to get the vaccine and their lives back into some semblance of order. An important step in achieving that occurred on Jan. 20.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I really don't know whether the 1000 included the 2nd injection. So, maybe it did. Still 1000 doses isn't nearly enough for a county of 129,000 (all of which are not necessarily 65 and older).

I did get a call from the first list. They originally were going to take appointments but when they called they said it would be first come/first served and they only had 100 doses. I knew by the time I got there I would be out of luck. The second list is just at my doctor's office. I would prefer to go there anyway.

It's going to get better. They just need to get organized. Right now they are also short of places and people to administer the injections. I heard that they may be training dentists and ophthalmologists to do some. I was thinking - why not veterinarians! They should be able to give someone a shot. Also some of the pharmacies don't want to do it as they currently don't get compensated.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I really don't know whether the 1000 included the 2nd injection. So, maybe it did.


It does.



> Still 1000 doses isn't nearly enough for a county of 129,000 (all of which are not necessarily 65 and older).


You are right Jackie, it is not enough. This problem is not going to be fixed over night. It is going to take somewhere between 6 and 12 months to fix depending on how much people cooperate by wearing masks, washing hands, and socially distancing.



> I did get a call from the first list. They originally were going to take appointments but when they called they said it would be first come/first served and they only had 100 doses.


That's because they had extra vaccine and didn't want to destroy it. Yes, it was first come, first served.



> The second list is just at my doctor's office. I would prefer to go there anyway.


You will then be in the 65+ priority. I expect you will get a call in the next 4 to 6 weeks. In California, we haven't even worked our way completely through priority 1a (health care workers) yet! I received my vaccination (priority 1b) because a local Kaiser Hospital had some extra and someone on HF gave me a tip. My primary care physician hasn't even got his first dose yet and he doesn't know when.



> I heard that they may be training dentists and ophthalmologists to do some. I was thinking - why not veterinarians! They should be able to give someone a shot. Also some of the pharmacies don't want to do it as they currently don't get compensated.


Yep, it is not only vaccine distribution but also having enough personnel to administer the vaccine. I understand that Biden's Economic Recovery plan includes money to compensate pharmacies to administer the vaccine. Lobby your Representative and Senators to approve this plan in Congress to get our economy back on its feet! Your life may depend on it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

I was told Stanford Health Care was offering the vaccine if you were 65 years old. I checked their website and the first appointment available was Feb 7th. DH had a knee replacement that day and I got distracted and forgot to make appointments. Now they are booked until Feb 23rd. I scheduled appointments for us and my friends mom. They are giving both the Pfizer and Moderna vaccine.


----------



## Mikki

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/21/...te=1&user_id=996b4430830a9e0af4ea29bb068e3512


----------



## ShamaMama

Great article, Mikki! Thanks so much for sharing it. (Yes, I get some of my newspaper reading from the online Havanese forum!)

:flypig:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It does.
> 
> That's because they had extra vaccine and didn't want to destroy it. Yes, it was first come, first served.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


It wasn't extra. She said that is all they got and that they would not be taking any appointments. She said she had hundreds of people to call. You are right that they have to use it once it is thawed or else it's wasted.

I know it's going to get more organized and then it will be better.


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> You will then be in the 65+ priority. I expect you will get a call in the next 4 to 6 weeks. In California, we haven't even worked our way completely through priority 1a (health care workers) yet! I received my vaccination (priority 1b) because a local Kaiser Hospital had some extra and someone on HF gave me a tip. My primary care physician hasn't even got his first dose yet and he doesn't know when.
> Ricky's Popi


The vaccine in the Bay Area is being is being given to those over 65, but I haven't seen any news announcements where it is available. I only heard about the Stanford site through someone on Nextdoor explaining how to make an appointment if you are not in their system. It was very easy to make an appointment on their website.


----------



## Cassandra

Heather's said:


> The vaccine in the Bay Area is being is being given to those over 65, but I haven't seen any news announcements where it is available. I only heard about the Stanford site through someone on Nextdoor explaining how to make an appointment if you are not in their system. It was very easy to make an appointment on their website.


I do want to underscore what Heather just said for anyone reading this in California. All providers are authorized to give to over-65, but it is up to each provider and where you live. San Francisco is giving to over-65 and did a mass vaccination at SF City College yesterday of...500 people. Be sure to check your county and specific providers to find out if over-65 are getting them. In Santa Clara, the county and most providers are over-75 eligibility, but Stanford opened up to over 65 a day or two ago; Kaiser was accepting over 65 appointments a week ago, but then raised the level to 75. DO NOT RELY ON SOMETHING YOU READ HERE because it may be out of date before you finish or it may simply be different in your county or there is a provider in your county who is offering to over 65 while everyone else is doing over 75 in the same way.

I hate that the best sources of information are often crowd-sourcing sites like NextDoor, but that is the way it is.....


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> DO NOT RELY ON SOMETHING YOU READ HERE because it may be out of date before you finish or it may simply be different in your county or there is a provider in your county who is offering to over 65 while everyone else is doing over 75 in the same way.


The problem is that may change overnight as Biden's Covid Response team tries to bring some fairness and organization to the confusing distribution chaos that we are experiencing now. In SoCal not even all front line health workers have been vaccinated yet. I doubt that all front line workers in NorCal have been vaccinated yet but now some areas open it to 65+. Who is more important, the people who are administering the vaccinations or people over 65? Apparently, Stanford received more vaccine than they could utilize and therefore opened it to 65+ to avoid wasting their supply. Don't expect that it will be the same next week. It would be nice if everyone in the US who wants a vaccination can get one in the next two weeks, but that is not realistic and it won't happen. Currently, approximately 1M people per DAY are being vaccinated in the US (two weeks ago it was 1M per WEEK). Fauci wants to see 3M vaccinated per DAY within the next month. I hope he can pull it off. There should be 2 or 3 more vaccines, besides Pfizer and Modena, introduced in the next month. We need around 300M people in the US to be vaccinated, so it is possible, but doubtful, that will happen in the next 100 days, but I can see what their strategy is.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Apparently, Stanford received more vaccine than they could utilize and therefore opened it to 65+ to avoid wasting their supply.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I don't know that there has been any public explanation for the change, but i did hear via word of mouth (take with usual grain of salt) via a friend of friend whose son is a health worker at Stanford and has been eligible for vaccine since December (deals directly with patients but not specifically with covid positive cases) and has been "on the fence" re vaccination, was told by supervisor that he had to get "off the fence" or would have to get in line with the public in the next week. Unfortunately, I have seen national reports re large numbers of health workers wanting to "wait" like this or not wanting vaccination at all for a range of reasons.

It is insane that there are also reports of health care workers who want to be vaccinated and can't, but apparently one of the reason our state, which is near the very bottom of vaccination rates, decided to open up to next tier even though not all in first tier of health care and long term care have been vaccinated. Media has described it as the airplane mode of loading, you call the first group and then the next group even if all the first group have not reached the gate..you don't wait until every first or business class seat is filled before letting economy on! Also, the crazy complexity of all the tiers and the tiers within tiers (should teachers come before child care workers, uber drivers before bus drivers) is making the state start talking more about shifting to age only rather than classes of essential workers...none of it is easy and reflects the hard choices from beginning of discussions about how to distribute vaccine...focus on those most likely to die (age) or those most likely to catch it (essential workers).

Not easy decisions.


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> It is insane that there are also reports of health care workers who want to be vaccinated and can't, but apparently one of the reason our state, which is near the very bottom of vaccination rates, decided to open up to next tier even though not all in first tier of health care and long term care have been vaccinated.


Again, if a significant number of health care workers who want the vaccine but can't get it because a retired 65+ person, who can afford to stand in line all day, is at the head of the line, WHO is going to give those vaccinations to people over 65 if many of the vaccinators are sick with Covid because they couldn't get vaccinated.

I believe this conundrum will be sorted out soon by the new administration. In my opinion, the current CDC prioritization of 1a, 1b, 1c, 2 is a good one and should be strictly enforced in all States.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

Okay to clarify, here are the Priority Groups as specified by the CDC.

*Phase 1A: Health Care Workers and Long-Term Care Residents*
Health care workers in direct contact with COVID-19 
First responders
Long-term care residents and staff

*Phase 1B: Older individuals, people with underlying health conditions, other congregate settings, child care workers, and employees of preschools and kindergarten through 12th grade*
Phase 1B (in order of priority):
Persons age 75 and older
Persons age 65 - 74 with two or more high-risk medical conditions
Staff and persons living in other congregate settings (i.e., corrections, group homes, treatment centers, homeless shelters, etc.)
Persons age 65 and older with one or more high-risk medical conditions
Persons age 65 and older with or without high-risk medical conditions
Persons with two or more high-risk medical conditions * regardless of age
Child care workers
Workers employed by preschools or Kindergarten through 12th grade:
Teachers, nutritional services, aides, bus drivers, principals, administrative staff, custodians, etc.

*Phase 1C: Essential workers and people of any age at increased risk for COVID-19*
Phase 1C (in order of priority):
National Guard, not previously covered
Workers enabling access to human food (i.e., grocery workers), not including restaurant workers
Public safety answering points (911)
Manufacturing related to the development or supply of COVID-19 vaccine
Other healthcare/public health workers not included in phase 1A
Free standing clinical laundries
Public transit, including bus, taxi, ride-share
Persons age 16 - 64 with one or more high-risk medical conditions
Blood bank workers not previously vaccinated
Information Technology
All other essential workers per Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA)

*Phase 2: Everyone else*

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Popi...that looks great, rationale and well thought out. How exactly does it work in the real world? Will they send out links to schedule appointments if you are a smoker and overweight (two conditions) or asthma and high blood pressure (wait let me check if that is one or two conditions)...meanwhile, more than half, well more than half of the vaccines CA has already received are still in the freezers. Which is why folks who actually run vaccination programs on the ground are opening it up to get more shots in the arm...

Addendum...I didn’t mean to sound flippant in this reply, just trying to underscore the difficulty in figuring this out, despite all the good intentions


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> How exactly does it work in the real world? Will they send out links to schedule appointments if you are a smoker and overweight (two conditions) or asthma and high blood pressure (wait let me check if that is one or two conditions


No on knows how it is going to work in the real world yet. The new administration has been in office, what? 4 days now? And everyone expects them to have already fixed what the previous administration systematical broke over the last 12 months. We now have some of the most brilliant medical experts working on this as opposed to the political hacks from the last administration. Patience is required in the meantime. IF you have the opportunity to get the vaccine right now, even though you may not fit within a prioritized group, by all means get it! That opportunity may be gone by next week. A week ago, our county made 2000 doses of Moderna available locally to those 65+. After 5 minutes, the appointment telephone line crashed. Two hours later, the county sent out an email that all appointments had been reserved and they took down the appointment telephone number.

I will receive my second vaccination of Moderna in two weeks (28 days after the first). I am a high priority in Group 1b. How time flies!

My oldest daughter is in the lowest category of Group 1b. She is scheduled for her first vaccination of Moderna this next Tuesday.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

Cassandra said:


> meanwhile, more than half, well more than half of the vaccines CA has already received are still in the freezers.


That is correct because all those doses have already been committed to second "doses" to those who have already received their first. My second vaccination is waiting for me in a freezer someplace! The distribution system is not confused, the general public trying to interpret the data is confused. I received a vaccination from a specific lot # and a second vaccination from that same lot is waiting for me when my time comes. It is incorrect to assume that half the vaccines in California have not been distributed, they have already been committed. This is how conspiracy theories get started!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Yep, Popi, of misleading information being passed around!

There was a good summary in SF Chronicle a few days ago on why CA is lagging so far behind. Although holding for second doses is a factor, there are a variety of other factors. 

“...There are some reasonable explanations for why so much vaccine is held up in storage while counties clamor for more. Many counties say the doses they have in freezers already have been scheduled for release to patients. Or they may hold on to vials of doses until they have a large group of people to inoculate at once, since the temperature-sensitive vaccines must be used quickly before they expire... Given the inconsistent vaccine supply coming from the federal government, some providers may also hold on to some doses longer to make sure people who have received their first dose can get a second one of the same type of vaccine. 

It toes on to say, “ Those examples explain why some doses are sitting in storage, but it’s not clear why two-thirds of the state’s vaccine supply hasn’t been used — putting the nation’s largest state far behind West Virginia, the Dakotas and most other states in the proportion of population that has been vaccinated..”


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

We, in our state, have been getting more information on the ability to get the 2nd dose. They are telling us that if there is no vaccine available when your second does is due, that it is ok to get it later. They said that waiting longer could even be better as it may lead to a stronger immune boost since it is the memory response that you are boosting with the second dose. I still think they should have some sort of system to track how much vaccine they need to set aside in order to administer the second dose rather than hoping some will be available.


----------



## 31818

I just saw the Public Health Director (M.D.) for San Francisco City/County interviewed on national TV live. He said they are lagging far behind the rest of California in vaccinations because they can't get enough vaccine. He said this is the result of distribution policies by the previous Federal administration. He expects that distribution will increase in the next week. He went on to say, that it is likely in his City/County everyone who wants the vaccine will be vaccinated by the end of June.

My question is, why were some smaller "red States" getting more vaccine per capita than some large "blue States" like California. Vaccine distribution should not be a political issue.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Jackie from Concrete said:


> We, in our state, have been getting more information on the ability to get the 2nd dose. They are telling us that if there is no vaccine available when your second does is due, that it is ok to get it later. They said that waiting longer could even be better as it may lead to a stronger immune boost since it is the memory response that you are boosting with the second dose. I still think they should have some sort of system to track how much vaccine they need to set aside in order to administer the second dose rather than hoping some will be available.


I think we are seeing a lot of variation from state to state and even within a state. Also, CDC just issued a guidance that you could, in special circumstances, get your second dose from not merely a different lot but from a different manufacturer! Which I had thought was a "no-no" but apparently ok between Moderna and Pfizer which use the same mechanism (assume doesn't cover Johnson and Johnson which is a totally different mechanism, but fortunately will require only one dose). Also, re the second doses, some places are doing what is formally called "the set aside" which Popi has referred to and others are doing the "first available/first shot" which means they are counting on more doses rolling out from manufacturer and you will not necessarily be getting something set aside for you. But please don't assume that any of the tipbits of information that any of us hear or think is going on (or were told by "our" knowledgeable source)is true in your area or the hour of the day you are reading all this dialogue! The rules are changing constantly from place to place and the idea that the new administration has a magic wand to make everything uniform, coherent, and fair this week or next is unrealistic. But things are likely to change for better soon


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Cassandra, I so very much appreciate what you’re getting at. I agree with you 1000%. 

I hated the last administration, but to me this is not about that, or any administration. Part of the problem is trying to box it up like there are clear answers because we desperately want them - that is the real lie, we can’t turn something complex into something simple. This is a worldwide pandemic, it’s going to be hard and complicated no matter what. Distribution was always going to be hard. There are hundreds of potentially effective ways to do it, but there are still disadvantages and advantages to every single one. There are always going to be people at a disadvantage, and those people always still matter. That is why it is a crisis! I think we have to keep coping the best we can, pull together when we can, buoy each other up, and recognize we’re getting closer to the end - so we can be prepared to still face inevitable changes and obstacles moving forward, even as things do improve. 

It’s a huge challenge that things are so different in different locations, but we have to be really careful about all or nothing thinking in this regard. If things were the same everywhere, there would be huge problems with that, too. Our world seems a lot smaller than it did 15 years ago, so it’s easy to forget that even from one city to another, one state to another, community needs can vary widely, especially when communities are more isolated because of the pandemic. The surface comparison feeds into this idea of fairness that isn’t real - it was never going to be fair. That is part of why it’s so hard.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> That is correct because all those doses have already been committed to second "doses" to those who have already received their first. My second vaccination is waiting for me in a freezer someplace! The distribution system is not confused, the general public trying to interpret the data is confused. I received a vaccination from a specific lot # and a second vaccination from that same lot is waiting for me when my time comes. It is incorrect to assume that half the vaccines in California have not been distributed, they have already been committed. This is how conspiracy theories get started!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That's not actually true, but it's also not completely wrong. It's much more complicated than whether or not doses are held. And again, different depending on the location. Someone's experience in one location may be different than another, it doesn't necessarily mean it's misinformation or a conspiracy theory. The process of releasing second doses to use as first doses, the guarantee of second doses, crossing second doses between manufacturers, etc. is changing rapidly. Just because a dose isn't held in a freezer does not mean a second dose isn't guaranteed. There are also separate groups of vaccines within each state, those controlled by the state and those controlled by the federal government, so how those distribution channels work can be different and complicated.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> My question is, why were some smaller "red States" getting more vaccine per capita than some large "blue States" like California. Vaccine distribution should not be a political issue.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Wait, what? I haven't seen this anywhere! Did I miss something?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Cassandra said:


> CDC just issued a guidance that you could, in special circumstances, get your second dose from not merely a different lot but from a different manufacturer! Which I had thought was a "no-no" but apparently ok between Moderna and Pfizer which use the same mechanism (assume doesn't cover Johnson and Johnson which is a totally different mechanism, but fortunately will require only one dose).


That is news to me also. Since both Moderna and Pfizer use the mRNA delivery messenger, I wonder why the Pfizer requires much colder temperatures than the Moderna. I understand that the JnJ vaccine uses a dead virus (like a cold virus) that carries a COVID gene. JnJ is also looking at a two dose regimen to see if that provides better protection.

I just wish I could get my shot and get this over with! My physician still doesn't have any but they say they hope to soon.

It makes me so mad that the federal government did nothing to develop a distribution system before now.


----------



## Cassandra

Tonight, my county, Santa Clara, one of the largest in Northern California, announced it was going to start opening up vaccinations to over 65 group starting tomorrow. The press announcement said, "the County has made significant strides in providing vaccines to health care workers and county residents age 75 and older." It does appear to have really stepped up the pace, opening up lots more vaccination sites. 

I think it is a sign of progress as this is a county that was being heavily criticized for not moving its supplies into arms.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

:clap2: WOO! WOO! My husband and I are getting our first dose of vaccination on Saturday morning! Got a call yesterday afternoon from my physician's office asking if we still wanted it. They are doing them on Saturday for about 3 hours in the morning, appointment only. I am so excited!! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## 31818

Jackie, congratulations, if you think you are excited now just wait until after your vaccination! :whoo: I know you will have an uncontrollable urge to eat a donut!

You will receive your vaccination in only three weeks after me, even though I am in a higher priority than you. 
I think we are going to see vaccinations start moving very rapidly now. I will get my second dose of Moderna in 10 days! The Administration is now providing enough distribution for 1.5M doses a day with a goal of providing 3M distribution per day within the next month. In the meantime continue to follow CDC guidelines - wear a mask, wash your hands frequently, and socially distance.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, congratulations, if you think you are excited now just wait until after your vaccination! :whoo: I know you will have an uncontrollable urge to eat a donut!
> 
> You will receive your vaccination in only three weeks after me, even though I am in a higher priority than you.
> I think we are going to see vaccinations start moving very rapidly now. I will get my second dose of Moderna in 10 days! The Administration is now providing enough distribution for 1.5M doses a day with a goal of providing 3M distribution per day within the next month. In the meantime continue to follow CDC guidelines - wear a mask, wash your hands frequently, and socially distance.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I was very surprised that I got called so quickly. The website for my provider has been saying they have no vaccines available in our local area. However, a week or so ago, I used their portal to ask if my husband and I would be able to get vaccinated when I come in for a doctor appointment that's scheduled in Feb. When they answered back, all I was told was that they would put us on a list. So I wasn't expecting a call so soon.

As far as donuts, that sounds pretty good! Might just do that!


----------



## Mikki

I was fortunate to get my first shot Jan 5th and the second dose appointment is scheduled for Feb 2nd (if it doesn't get canceled).

We now all know how it feels to play in "The Hunger Games."


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I like that one about Amazon. Good one!


----------



## ShamaMama

My parents, who are 82, both got their first vaccine today. They live in northern Minnesota, and my dad had to stand outside in the single digits (somewhere between 0 and 10 degrees F) for about 15 minutes until they decided to move the line inside! My mom is now living in a memory care facility (her two-week quarantine is already done, and I'll see her for the first time tomorrow - it seems she's liking all the pampering she's getting from the staff and from the hospice people), so she didn't have to wait outside!

Our state government made a plan to vaccinate some of its educators. Districts were given a code to give to their allotted number of teachers at precisely 6:00 PM. Some districts gave the code early, some educators shared the code with educators who hadn't been chosen, and the state planned for 26,000 time slots even though they only had vaccines for 15,000.

At 6:01 PM, there was already a "waiting line" to register of 10,000 people.

I didn't receive the code. DH didn't either.

BTW, DH's district is already back to in-person. My district is hoping to return to hybrid in mid-February. Four of my friends/acquaintances (80, 64, 56, 53 years old) have died from COVID. I don't want to return to school until I've been fully vaccinated.


----------



## Mikki

ShamaMama said:


> My parents, who are 82, both got their first vaccine today. They live in northern Minnesota, and my dad had to stand outside in the single digits (somewhere between 0 and 10 degrees F) for about 15 minutes until they decided to move the line inside! My mom is now living in a memory care facility (her two-week quarantine is already done, and I'll see her for the first time tomorrow - it seems she's liking all the pampering she's getting from the staff and from the hospice people), so she didn't have to wait outside!
> 
> Our state government made a plan to vaccinate some of its educators. Districts were given a code to give to their allotted number of teachers at precisely 6:00 PM. Some districts gave the code early, some educators shared the code with educators who hadn't been chosen, and the state planned for 26,000 time slots even though they only had vaccines for 15,000.
> 
> At 6:01 PM, there was already a "waiting line" to register of 10,000 people.
> 
> I didn't receive the code. DH didn't either.
> 
> BTW, DH's district is already back to in-person. My district is hoping to return to hybrid in mid-February. Four of my friends/acquaintances (80, 64, 56, 53 years old) have died from COVID. I don't want to return to school until I've been fully vaccinated.


CRAZY! World. A Hungry Games chapter in our lives. Sounds like you and your husband are public school teachers. I've known a couple of people who have died and husband and wife who got COVID. The husband now has life long lung damage which requires 24/7 oxygen.

Everyone needs to get vaccinated. It can't happen soon enough. I'm Feeling For You!!!

Public schools K-12 in Oklahoma are all over the place. Some have been full time since January. Some are part-time in-person. Our local school is part-time with an on again and off again schedule depending on COVID numbers. A group of parents have sued the school board demanding full time school. It's in court as I write.

Schools could open safely if they had the money and resources to do it. Our public school systems don't have the resources. Our 17-year old grandson goes to a private STEM program in the morning two-days a week, two hours a day. Normally it would be 5 days a week. Then he would normally go to public school in the afternoon. He's opted out of the public school in-person part-time off again and on again classes and is ONLINE for those.

The private STEM school has what's needed for teachers and kids to safely have in-person classes. It's a large high tech modern well ventilated building with large class rooms. Six kids in a room. Masked. Separated. Kids don't eat together. Can't mingle in the hallways. They are required to leave campus when class is out. However - Kids and staff are still coming down with COVID but they aren't getting it from school. They're becoming invected from outside of class.

I live in a small town of 20K that has a large university with 25K students. The students are keeping our COVID numbers HIGH!. Two weeks ago OK State University vaccinated all their staff. In the last two days I've gotten two emails from OSU. One from the Alumni Association. OSU is starting to vaccinate alumni who are 65+. Another email was from an OSU group that offers classes to retirees. If you're taking an OSU class and are 65+ you can call and make an appointment.

OSU has the know how, people, space and equipment to MANAGE large numbers of people. Tens of thousands go to football games. They're in a good position to vaccinate lots of people in an organized way.

OKLAHOMA seems to be quickly moving through the Phases ... But it can't be SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> I don't want to return to school until I've been fully vaccinated.


Mama of Shama I fully support your position. It is dangerous for both you and your students to return to traditional teaching at this time. The good news is that vaccine distribution and inoculation is beginning and finally going into "Warp Speed." I think if you hold out for a couple more weeks you will be vaccinated. It depends on whether Congress approves the Covid Relief Bill. That will provide funding for more venues for vaccination. Our daughter told me they have 13,000 qualified recipients waiting for 2000 doses at her university. They were supposed to start vaccinating last Tuesday but the State has delayed distribution until dog knows when. We can do this if we just have patience and persistence.

Very happy to hear about your mother's progress.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I feel fortunate to be getting my first shot tomorrow. One of the other clinics around here was making appointments but had to stop due to availability of the vaccine. They started a waiting list instead. Last I read they had 18,000 already on the list.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I’m really glad for your family, ShamaMama. I thought they started teacher vaccinations a couple of weeks ago here, I remember it seemed fast, but I haven’t heard much about the progress. I hope you are able to get yours soon, and they will be able to progress quickly. 

How is school going for you? Have they been able to make some changes to reduce some of the pressure on teachers? I imagine teaching a language through distance learning is difficult. 

We are on a hybrid schedule, and I don’t think they’ll move to a regular schedule yet. I’m surprised I actually love it. Distance only learning was really hard, but we managed it. Since January both of my kids have been doing hybrid, but before DS was mostly distance learning. Hybrid meets both of their needs in different ways, and allows for smaller classes and better coordinated schedules to create informal bubbles. My kids do have a lot more homework. But they have quiet study time earlier in the day instead of in the late afternoon (they’re normally a little burnt out by homework time, and now they’re finishing work faster and it feels like it sinks in better), their independent study skills are improving, and somehow the limited in-person instruction time is the best it’s ever been.

I really feel for the teachers. Smaller classes means more classes, and that’s so much pressure. The issue of transmission is still a concern. There hasn’t been transmission in school here, but there have been a lot of quarantines. High school is another story. I think the low transmission is a result of teachers being incredibly diligent and that is a lot to place on them. There just isn’t a substitute for vaccination.

We had a covid scare this week. DD woke up with only one side of her nose stuffy. It sometimes happens during allergy season because she has sinus problems, but it’s really early. I was surprised at how easy it was to schedule an appointment, it’s become quite streamlined. When we arrived they did her test in the parking lot and got it back in 15 minutes (it was negative) and then brought her in for her treatment. I hope at some point soon, vaccinations will be as easy! 

I think it’s easier to handle hiccups in the distribution system when we have context for it. My mom was told that she didn’t need to keep trying to call for 4 hours if she couldn’t get through, or if the scheduling site was being hit with too much traffic. They said to try again tomorrow, but not to worry. They’ll have a vaccine for her, when she does get through, and she doesn’t need to worry that she’ll miss a window if she can’t get through right away. Whether the appointment is next week or in two weeks, it will not be months from now. Especially because the distribution is going to widen, and as that happens they’ll call people and move them up the list, or spread them to other vaccination sites. I think she was able to get her appointment soon after. Part of what worried her is seeing that eligibility group changing when she hasn’t received her vaccine yet, and the variety of information (or lack of information) from different places. Maybe they already have a database and I can’t find it, but it would be so helpful to have something where you can click on the state and county to get up to date information on vaccination for that location. I know here they are working on mailing it out and utilizing community outreach programs as well since many eligible people don’t have internet access. Hopefully these things will all start to fall into place soon. 

Honestly, I think a waiting list makes the most sense, because the available doses change. If it was automated they could send links to schedule appointments as doses are released, or give the person the option to stay on the list.


----------



## 31818

Ricky Ricardo said:


> What is the source of this information, - the FDA or J&J's p.r. department? None of these vaccines have been approved by the FDA, they are only being used on a emergency use basis without the required trials. Efficacy, side effects, and long term results are unknown at this time for any of these vaccines. My understanding is that J&J is using the same pharmaceutical engineering as Pfizer and Moderna. Pfizer and Moderna have a 95%+ efficacy based on trials over the last 6 weeks they have been in use in the field. How can J&J be so dramatically different when it hasn't been administered yet? For the foreseeable future, you will not have a choice of which vaccine you will get. You will get whatever they have in stock. In my opinion it will be foolish to wait for the vaccine of your choice to be in stock when the alternative is possible infection with Covid. Also, the Pfzier and Moderna vaccines reach their maximum efficacy (whatever that is) in 42 days (28 + 14). I don't see the advantage of J&J vaccine reaching maximum efficacy (whatever that is) in 57 days. Does that mean Pfizer and Moderna will reach antibodies at 100% by day 57 too? It is unknown at this time. Momi and I had only very mild side effects with Moderna for a couple of days - a minor data point, but still a data point..
> 
> I will continue to wear my mask and socially distance to protect my neighbors who haven't been vaccinated until the CDC says it is okay to not do that. I expect that may be for the rest of this year.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Well the analysis of J&J vaccine is in the news today. Here is what was found by independent analysis rather than J&J's public relations department. J&J said, "The one-shot vaccine provides 'complete protection against COVID-related hospitalization and death,' the company says". That is pretty ambiguous! Actually an independent agency found that the one shot vaccine was 75% effective against strains in the US and 66% effective against global strains. Compare that to Moderna and Pfizer two shot regimen that is 95% effective against US strains of Covid. In my opinion, J&J was being deceptive in saying "complete protection" with their vaccine. Actually, there is a 25% chance you will get Covid-19 but it will not result in hospitalization or death.

I am happy that I am receiving the Moderna vaccine. I feel safer. However I would encourage anyone to get the J&J vaccine if that is the only vaccine available to you. It should be available in a couple of weeks.

Good luck

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Well the analysis of J&J vaccine is in the news today. Here is what was found by independent analysis rather than J&J's public relations department. J&J said, "The one-shot vaccine provides 'complete protection against COVID-related hospitalization and death,' the company says". That is pretty ambiguous! Actually an independent agency found that the one shot vaccine was 75% effective against strains in the US and 66% effective against global strains. Compare that to Moderna and Pfizer two shot regimen that is 95% effective against US strains of Covid. In my opinion, J&J was being deceptive in saying "complete protection" with their vaccine. Actually, there is a 25% chance you will get Covid-19 but it will not result in hospitalization or death.
> 
> I am happy that I am receiving the Moderna vaccine. I feel safer. However I would encourage anyone to get the J&J vaccine if that is the only vaccine available to you. It should be available in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Yes I can see that could seem misleading, and maybe they should have better clarified in light of the clear expectation people would make comparisons to other vaccines, but maybe not quite deceptive?

I agree, take whatever is given. I'll take that higher risk in a second, knowing it still protects against death, if it helps to vaccinate as many people as possible. I'm curious how much of this vaccine will actually end up used here in the U.S. It is much less expensive to manufacture, and they are able to manufacture so much more of it. I know a lot of other nations are counting on it. It will be useful in a lot of situations considering the single shot and storage requirements. With fast immunization becoming more and more important to prevent more variants, I wonder what role this will end up playing.

Isn't there a trial on a 4th wrapping up, too? That includes the UK variant?


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Well the analysis of J&J vaccine is in the news today. Here is what was found by independent analysis rather than J&J's public relations department. J&J said, "The one-shot vaccine provides 'complete protection against COVID-related hospitalization and death,' the company says". That is pretty ambiguous! Actually an independent agency found that the one shot vaccine was 75% effective against strains in the US and 66% effective against global strains. Compare that to Moderna and Pfizer two shot regimen that is 95% effective against US strains of Covid. In my opinion, J&J was being deceptive in saying "complete protection" with their vaccine. Actually, there is a 25% chance you will get Covid-19 but it will not result in hospitalization or death.
> 
> I am happy that I am receiving the Moderna vaccine. I feel safer. However I would encourage anyone to get the J&J vaccine if that is the only vaccine available to you. It should be available in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I would add, however, that Fauci said last night that it wasn't an apples to apples comparison because when Pfizer and Moderna were tested, there was less COvid in the environment than there is now. So we don't really KNOW whether there would have been more cases of less severe (non-hospitalizing) Covid in people who had been vaccinated with the other two if their trials were being run now. He said that the most important take-away was that there were ZERO hospitalizations or deaths among those who took the J&J vaccine.

He said, for now, take whatever you can get. With the new strains popping up so fast, it's pretty clear that we will be needing boosters as time goes on anyway. By then, we will know more.


----------



## Heather's

I'm not trusting any information on the news about vaccines at this time. I feel it's going to take at least a year to know if any of the vaccines are effective especially with the mutations now. This week we are once again moved into the purple tier. Seems the cases have only increased here. Last night was very cold, but there were lot's of outdoor diners. It will be interesting to see if the cases of COVID increase again in the next few weeks. I'm grateful we will be able to get the vaccine next month, but will be still wearing a mask.


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I'm not trusting any information on the news about vaccines at this time.


I feel more trusting about the news on vaccines than I did two months ago. Obviously the news from the federal government regarding vaccines, distribution, and planning is more open and transparent.



> It will be interesting to see if the cases of COVID increase again in the next few weeks. I'm grateful we will be able to get the vaccine next month, but will be still wearing a mask.


Fauci has said publicly that dark days are still ahead of us regarding Covid. The CDC is still trying to get a handle on the new strains that are being discovered. Many people in the US are acting like the pandemic is over, it is not. The CDC is now recommending that we wear double masks while in public. How is that going to work when a great number of people refuse to wear any mask at all? Yes, I expect that cases of Covid-19 will increase in the days ahead, but that hospitalizations and short term morbidity will decrease.

DD1's partner says his coworker (who he hasn't seen in a year but talks to him almost daily via phone because they both work from home) is a committed anti-masker. However he and his wife have both just contracted Covid. They are both at home convalescing. They are very ill and say that it is much worse than any flu they have ever had. Who knows what the long term prognosis might be. DD1 and partner are BBQing tri-tip and making baked beans to take to them (at a distance) tomorrow.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

I talked to DD1 this morning. It has been a week since we talked. She is the one who works for the university. Her university was supposed to receive 2000 doses of Moderna last week from the State of California and start vaccinating last Tuesday. It didn't happen, the State is buried under mounds of paperwork to process all the millions of requests for vaccine in California. The good news is that the State has authorized 1000 doses of Pfizer vaccine which will be delivered this next Monday morning. They are only vaccinating university employees (not students yet) and already had 13,000 requests from employees. Here are some of the issues that had to be resolved last week by the Covid task force she is on.
- they had to find and purchase a special very low temperature freezer adequate to store the Pfizier vaccine.
- the State offered to bring in medical staff from the National Guard to help vaccinate BUT for only one week. The task force declined the offer because there would be no help available to them in 21 days when the second dose had to be administered.
- the task force decided to administer the vaccine by in-auto drive through situation in order to minimize person-to-person contact with potential Covid infection. BUT it is supposed to rain next week in their location so the whole procedure has to be moved indoors to a covered parking structure.
- the Mayor, who is a graduate of the university and the university president will be vaccinated on Tuesday, the first day. Local news media with live TV have to be accommodated.
- DD's staff have to be called in Monday morning after almost a year. DD is responsible for training them in coordinating the procedure, supervision, traffic control, and answering basic questions.
- DD and her staff will be vaccinated on Monday afternoon because they will be coming in contact with unvaccinated people who might already be infectious.

She said morale within her staff is sky high. Everyone is thrilled about getting vaccinated, some of them 20 year olds. They are very happy to be back at work on the job site. They get to dress up for work again. They get to see all their work mates face to face again. They will begin to offer limited services in office maybe starting March 1 wearing masks and socially distancing. The staff is enthusiastic about doing this because they don't want anymore work from home. They feel honored about being the "tip of the spear" (at least on campus) to addressing the pandemic. They feel like campus superstars. She laughed when she said she hasn't told them yet that they will be required to wear double masks starting on Monday, but she didn't think that was going to be a problem.

DD considered holding off getting her vaccine to make way for others, but then she came to her senses and realized that she needed to stay healthy to make this work for others. She said that she hopes that the State will continue to distribute a steady supply of vaccine on a weekly basis but that is unknown at this time. It is unknown what maker vaccines they will be receiving in the future - the County Health Dept. and the State Health Dept don't have further information at this time. California population is equal to the 22 smallest States. I am willing to cut California some slack because of the enormity of the challenge. I believe they will get things organized now that they are getting better support from the federal government. All Californians just need to be patient and persistent.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

I just received this email from my health care provider. It gives some insight to the problems with Covid vaccination in California. Using the numbers they provide below, it will take 45 more weeks to vaccinate their California members IF they can get enough vaccine and vaccinate to their current maximum capacity! This could take a while to meet demand.

Ricky's Popi

_Our next challenge is vaccine supply

The recent Food and Drug Administration emergency use authorization of 2 vaccines, and the anticipated authorization of several more vaccines in the coming weeks, are important steps toward the end of the pandemic. The unfortunate reality is that the number of vaccine doses being produced and distributed is currently not enough to meet the need - and it will be several months before vaccine supply in the U.S. approaches what is required.

At Kaiser Permanente, we care for more than 9.3 million Californians - and we've received only a fraction of the vaccine needed to vaccinate our health care workers and our members. At the time of this writing, we've received approximately 300,000 doses across the state and we're acting quickly to vaccinate those who are eligible as soon as we receive the vaccine.

The shortage of vaccine doses and the uncertainty about the timing of vaccine availability worries everyone. The state of California must allocate the limited COVID-19 vaccine supply it receives from the federal government to 58 California counties and 9 multi-county entities, including Kaiser Permanente. We're currently receiving a total of approximately 40,000 vaccine doses per week in California. We, like the state, are not permitted to purchase more vaccines directly from the manufacturer.

We look forward to the day when there is enough vaccine for all our members and communities.

We've received inquiries about our preparation and have heard your concerns about the limited number of available vaccine appointments. Please know that Kaiser Permanente has the capacity and is prepared to administer more than 200,000 vaccines per week in California - our only limitation is the availability of and access to the vaccine. We understand the frustration and inconvenience this has caused for you and we'll continue to do all we can to increase the supply of vaccines, working in partnership with state and federal governments.

To ensure the vaccines we do receive are distributed appropriately, we're following the direction of California health officials and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. The state recently announced expanded vaccine prioritization guidelines to include everyone age 65 and older - increasing eligibility by nearly 6 million people in California. However, due to the limited vaccine supply, we're still in the process of vaccinating front-line health care workers, residents of long-term care facilities, and those over the age of 75. Within the age band, our priority has been to vaccinate those at highest risk of exposure or complications due to COVID-19.

We're committed to vaccinating those over the age of 65 as soon as needed supply becomes available. And as supply increases, we'll continue to expand priority groups to include additional age bands, risk factors, and occupations as directed by the state.

In the meantime, we'll continue providing vaccines we receive at each of our medical office buildings. We believe there will be an increase in supply in the coming weeks, and in anticipation of more vaccine, we're prepared to open additional locations and use mobile clinics. We're also working in partnership with state and local government agencies and other health care providers and businesses to open high-volume COVID-19 vaccination hubs across the state.

Staying connected as vaccine supply increases

The road to the COVID-19 vaccine has been long and challenging, and we'll continue to do whatever it takes to keep our members and communities safe and healthy._​


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> I'm not trusting any information on the news about vaccines at this time. I feel it's going to take at least a year to know if any of the vaccines are effective especially with the mutations now. This week we are once again moved into the purple tier. Seems the cases have only increased here. Last night was very cold, but there were lot's of outdoor diners. It will be interesting to see if the cases of COVID increase again in the next few weeks. I'm grateful we will be able to get the vaccine next month, but will be still wearing a mask.


We have switched to wearing KN95s for regular use, no more cloth masks. And I have some N95's on order that we will save for times when we HAVE to be in more crowded spaces, like the grocery store. With these more transmissible forms of Covid around, and now that it is so much easier to get GOOD masks, even if they are less comfortable, it seems to be sensible. We aren't out and about that much of the time so it makes sense to be well-protected when we are.

The N95's I ordered are US made, and have a silicone seal all around the edge, made for laypeople like us, who don't necessarily know how to properly fit them. The silicone edge automatically makes a tight seal to your face. The added advantage is that they are supposed to ALSO not fog your glasses because they don't leak air out the top. I will appreciate that when I'm training. I've been half-blind when working with the dogs because I can't see at all with my glasses on, and not much with them off! LOL! Oh, and the cost ended up being less than $5 per mask. More than the KN95's, but for the light duty we put them through, and proper storage in between, I believe we can safely use them a number of times before tossing them.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> We have switched to wearing KN95s for regular use, no more cloth masks. And I have some N95's on order that we will save for times when we HAVE to be in more crowded spaces like the grocery store. With these more transmissible forms around, and now that it is so much easier to get GOOD masks, even if they are less comfortable, it seems to be sensible.
> 
> The N95's I ordered are US made, and have a silicone seal all around the edge, made for lay people like us, who dob't necessarily know how to properly fit them. The silicone edge automatically makes a tight seal to your face. The added advantage is that they are supposed to ALSO not fog your glasses because they don't leak air out the top. I will appreciate that when I'm training. I've been half blind when working with the dogs because I can't see at all with my glasses on, an not much with them off! LOL! Oh, and the cost ended up being less than $5 per mask. More than the KN95's, but for the light duty we put them through, and proper storage in between, I believe we can safely use them a number of times before tossing them.


This weekend I have been turning extra pleated masks into fitted ones. I had set aside pleated masks, even tighter fitting ones, back in May or June as I found better contoured masks with filter pockets. They have nose wire and more fabric so they are a good size to covert to a second mask! I'm just adding darts so they fit at the chin and ears but have pleated fabric to fit over the contoured mask. DD will also be able to change hers twice a day, which she prefers to avoid acne from the mask. I'd rather DS not change his during the day because he is more awkward about handling it when he takes it off. I think it will help DS that the elastics won't have to be adjusted anymore, they will just be the right size for him. He wears a mask properly but struggles with adjusting them.

I do sew, but for some reason I just didn't feel like sewing masks at the beginning of covid. Now I'm on a mask sewing kick!

I have to find more filters, though. They have been out of stock for a long time where I originally bought them and I'm running low. I put them in DS's masks but there have been times I have forgotten on busy mornings. The rest of us haven't been using them all of the time. I'd like to buy enough that I can put them in all of the masks after I wash them, so we'll all have filters, and I don't have to worry about forgetting.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

krandall said:


> We have switched to wearing KN95s for regular use, no more cloth masks. And I have some N95's on order that we will save for times when we HAVE to be in more crowded spaces, like the grocery store. With these more transmissible forms of Covid around, and now that it is so much easier to get GOOD masks, even if they are less comfortable, it seems to be sensible. We aren't out and about that much of the time so it makes sense to be well-protected when we are.
> 
> The N95's I ordered are US made, and have a silicone seal all around the edge, made for laypeople like us, who don't necessarily know how to properly fit them. The silicone edge automatically makes a tight seal to your face. The added advantage is that they are supposed to ALSO not fog your glasses because they don't leak air out the top. I will appreciate that when I'm training. I've been half-blind when working with the dogs because I can't see at all with my glasses on, and not much with them off! LOL! Oh, and the cost ended up being less than $5 per mask. More than the KN95's, but for the light duty we put them through, and proper storage in between, I believe we can safely use them a number of times before tossing them.


I've been using the KN95's also. I do have some N95's that I bought a couple of years ago when we were getting so much smoke from wildfires, but they have the filter on the mask so I don't use them. I haven't been looking for the N95's as I didn't know they were available. I wear a two-layer, well fitting cloth mask over the KN95. Can hardly breath, but who needs to breath!! I'd rather be protected. I did buy some four-layer procedure masks like nurses wear. Just came yesterday so I haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> We have switched to wearing KN95s for regular use, no more cloth masks. And I have some N95's on order that we will save for times when we HAVE to be in more crowded spaces like the grocery store. With these more transmissible forms around, and now that it is so much easier to get GOOD masks, even if they are less comfortable, it seems to be sensible.
> 
> The N95's I ordered are US made, and have a silicone seal all around the edge, made for lay people like us, who dob't necessarily know how to properly fit them. The silicone edge automatically makes a tight seal to your face. The added advantage is that they are supposed to ALSO not fog your glasses because they don't leak air out the top. I will appreciate that when I'm training. I've been half blind when working with the dogs because I can't see at all with my glasses on, an not much with them off! LOL! Oh, and the cost ended up being less than $5 per mask. More than the KN95's, but for the light duty we put them through, and proper storage in between, I believe we can safely use them a number of times before tossing them.


I have been purchasing N95 masks for DH since the beginning of the pandemic because he has a lung disease which COVID can cause. He cannot contract COVID. He had knee replacement surgery ten days ago and two day later I had to rush him to the ER for breathing problems. He had to be hospitalized for four days. Thankfully he is doing better and out walking the dogs. If the N95 fits correctly your glasses should not fog. I stopped wearing the cloth masks in the beginning and only wear the KN95 masks. The pleated masks are not protective. 
I really hope DH wasn't exposed to the virus while in the hospital. Now we just have to wait three more weeks until our vaccine appointment.


----------



## Cassandra

I have found n95 folding face masks at grainger.com, which has brick and mortar stores and online for work related construction etc. You have to buy in bulk, no less than forty, but I have distributed a number of my order to family members and neighbors. The folding ones fit well and are easier to get a tight fit compared to molded ones.

They often go out of stock but come back in quickly. Can find them on govt approved lists under various names.

I also now use a 3d kn95 that fits well..my original hand made cloth masks have started to wear out, elastic and nose wires, so have moved to mostly kn95 or n95 in higher risk situations.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've been using the KN95's also. I do have some N95's that I bought a couple of years ago when we were getting so much smoke from wildfires, but they have the filter on the mask so I don't use them. I haven't been looking for the N95's as I didn't know they were available. I wear a two-layer, well fitting cloth mask over the KN95. Can hardly breath, but who needs to breath!! I'd rather be protected. I did buy some four-layer procedure masks like nurses wear. Just came yesterday so I haven't tried them out yet.


I've read that you can use the N95's with the valve... just put a surgical (or cloth) mask over it to protect others from exhalation through the valve.


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've been using the KN95's also. I do have some N95's that I bought a couple of years ago when we were getting so much smoke from wildfires, but they have the filter on the mask so I don't use them. I haven't been looking for the N95's as I didn't know they were available. I wear a two-layer, well fitting cloth mask over the KN95. Can hardly breath, but who needs to breath!! I'd rather be protected. I did buy some four-layer procedure masks like nurses wear. Just came yesterday so I haven't tried them out yet.


I've read that you can use the N95's with the valve... just put a surgical (or cloth) mask over it to protect others from exhalation through the valve.

IWhat I also read in the article in my newspaper is that you need to be careful about buying N95's online that they are not "fake" ones from China that SAY that they are N95s but are not made to the true standard. And also that if they are not properly fitted, even if they are made of the right material, they will work like a KN95, and will only work if you get a good seal around the edges. You want to find ones that are truly made in the US and are approved by NIOSH. When I looked on Amazon, I found that there is tricky wording on many. Things like "Made in USA or elsewhere". Huh? (Kind of like "cotton or nylon" hair ties! LOL!) So I ended up buying directly from one of the companies recommended in the article in the paper. I'll tell you how we like them when they arrive!


----------



## krandall

Cassandra said:


> I have found n95 folding face masks at grainger.com, which has brick and mortar stores and online for work related construction etc. You have to buy in bulk, no less than forty, but I have distributed a number of my order to family members and neighbors. The folding ones fit well and are easier to get a tight fit compared to molded ones.
> 
> They often go out of stock but come back in quickly. Can find them on govt approved lists under various names.
> 
> I also now use a 3d kn95 that fits well..my original hand made cloth masks have started to wear out, elastic and nose wires, so have moved to mostly kn95 or n95 in higher risk situations.


Right after I ordered mine I saw boxes of folding N95's at Home Depot. You had to buy a box of 40, though, for $89.95. I have PLENTY of KN95's at this point, and I think the supply of N95's I just ordered for riskier situations HOPEFULLY will do us until we are vaccinated. ...And I think the production is good enough now that we won't see the shortages we saw last spring. Likewise, I looked into some of the heavy-duty ones where you just keep replacing filters in a big plastic face mask. I bet they are more comfortable for someone who has to wear them all day long, but that's not me. I am just not quite ready to invest $80 in a mask I HOPE I won't be wearing on a daily basis for many years. Not yet anyway...


----------



## Heather's

We've only purchased the 3M N95 masks which seem to be more expensive. The N95 needs to be test fitted to know if it fits correctly. I never used one because I always failed the yearly fit test. DH has been using the one with the valve, but he is always asked to cover it when going to the grocery store, pharmacy etc. On arrival to the ER he was put in a negative pressure room and tested for COVID. Even though he was negative the N95 with the valve was not allowed. He had to wear a surgical mask during his stay which has little protection.


----------



## 31818

It was reported on the news this morning that somewhere between 25M and 30M US residents, about 15% of the population, have been inoculated with either Pfizer or Moderna in the last two months. Pfizer and Moderna are similar, both use the same "mRNA" pharmaceutical architecture. It has been determined that these two vaccines have provided 99.6% protection against Covid infection over the last two months in real world trials. That means only 4 recipients out of 1000 have contracted Covid after inoculation. Recipients of the vaccine have NOT been required to get a Covid test prior to receiving the vaccine. So it is unknown how many of those four people had Covid prior to vaccination. Also it is unknown at this time how effective Pfizer and Moderna is against the new mutated strains of Covid.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

DD1 received her first vaccination of Pfizer Monday afternoon. She said the inoculation was painless and she has no side effects. She has a staff of 14 people and 12 of those were inoculated on Monday. Two employees elected to decline the vaccine. She is happy with that result. The university goal is to get 70% of staff and students vaccinated. Her department achieved 85% and she thinks the two employees will want the vaccine after seeing how liberated their colleagues feel. Some of her staff were complaining about sore arms today but she doesn't feel anything.

They administered 120 vaccinations today, the first day. This is a low number to help iron out any kinks in the system (there was nothing significant). Tomorrow they well be administering 250 doses a day for the rest of the week. So things will be busy tomorrow. 

An interesting thing she learned about Pfizer vaccine - It takes quite a while to thaw the vaccine before using at room temperature. It has to be used within a limited number of hours and it cannot be re-frozen! Anything not used in that day has to be thrown out! Therefore careful planning is required to make sure there are enough arms to use the vaccine in any given day. This is the problem with having an appointment and not showing up because of weather, sick children, run out of gas, etc.

Her university will be receiving 1000 doses a week for the next two weeks and then the County Health Dept. told them to expect 2000+ a week and probably even more later!

She said the university's work from home order is going to lifted for her particular staff and things will be getting back to normal other than a requirement to double mask at work and social distance. She has now gone from two days per week in the office to five days a week. She said she is totally exhausted tonight (she wears a pedometer and walked 20,000 steps at work today) but oh so happy to be getting back to a routine. She said if this exercise continues she might be able to fit in her work attire again! :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Yesterday it was reported that CVS Pharmacies in the SF Bay Area will have 81,000 doses of vaccine to administer at various locations. Every dose counts, but there are about 8 million people in the Bay Area. Hopefully more vaccine will be delivered soon.


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> Yesterday it was reported that CVS Pharmacies in the SF Bay Area will have 81,000 doses of vaccine to administer at various locations. Every dose counts, but there are about 8 million people in the Bay Area. Hopefully more vaccine will be delivered soon.


It does seem like more and more is becoming available, and the nice thing is we are HEARING what's happening, real-time. And new plants for better distribution! What a relief! It will STILL take time. But things are happening.


----------



## Heather's

I was just watching the news and it is possible we will now be wearing two masks due to COVID mutations. When DH went for his post-op visit Monday we required to wear two masks before entering the building. Yesterday two masks were again required at PT. This is going to be a problem for some people.🤔


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> I was just watching the news and it is possible we will now be wearing two masks due to COVID mutations. When DH went for his post-op visit Monday we required to wear two masks before entering the building. Yesterday two masks were again required at PT. This is going to be a problem for some people.&#129300;


The Dr's on CNN were saying last night that we should forget about the double masking business, especially where the quality of cloth masks is all over the place. They said the government should be focussing on producing enough N95's and deliver them to every person in the country. They said that if every person in the country wore one religiously around other people for ONE MONTH we would do more to knock out Covid than the vaccine.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> The Dr's on CNN were saying last night that we should forget about the double masking business, especially where the quality of cloth masks is all over the place. They said the government should be focussing on producing enough N95's and deliver them to every person in the country. They said that if every person in the country wore one religiously around other people for ONE MONTH we would do more to knock out Covid than the vaccine.


I suspect this is especially true in some workplace environments. I also suspect it's more complicated than just filtering the virus effectively. There's a huge human behavior component. Personally, I think a big part of it is complacency, and I think some complacency would happen with high filtering masks. But maybe we'd get some renewed commitment that would get us to that month marker. I can't speak to other regions, but the majority of the spread in my area is not wearing masks at all in more private settings, and complacency in distancing and other measures over time. Since it's more comfortable to wear medical masks in comparison to a lot of cloth masks, providing them might also improve compliance in wearing them. The other advantage is people might go for it if they allow for more relaxed social distancing, since that's already happening a lot, but I don't think that's the case, is it?

Cloth masks were never intended to prevent the spread of covid independent from other measures of limiting social interactions, social distancing, hand washing, and ventilation. The presence of masks can help guide human behavior, but only as far as we want those reminders. I am happy to wear a medical mask for a period of time if that's what's recommended, but I do wonder what kind of decrease we'd see in transmission if people recommitted to wearing cloth masks and exercising caution for a while longer. Maybe not as much as we'd see with medical masks, but I bet the improvement would be significant.


----------



## Heather's

The CDC is now looking into the effectiveness of double masking. I'm glad our medical care facility is taking that extra step in trying to keep their patients as safe as possible. It's probiblly because COVID mutations are starting to be seen in the Bay Area.


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I was just watching the news and it is possible we will now be wearing two masks due to COVID mutations. When DH went for his post-op visit Monday we required to wear two masks before entering the building. Yesterday two masks were again required at PT. This is going to be a problem for some people.��


I was required to wear two masks at the Kaiser Hospital on Jan. 11 when I got my first Moderna vaccination. I brought one N95 mask and they gave me a second paper mask to put over the top of it. Momi now wears two masks when she goes grocery shopping once a week (plus nitrile gloves, plus distance, then showers and puts on clean clothing when she gets home before interacting with me. Overkill? probably but why not? This is required by my cardiologist to protect me from Covid when I was discharged from the hospital last Sept.). Who knows if two masks are more effective than one, but it sure doesn't hurt.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Momi is just trying to stay safe and take good care of you. 😊 I don't wear gloves, but it's not a bad idea. One day at the grocery store I stopped to get something at the deli. There was an older woman waiting to be helped. I noticed she was holding her hand over her mouth and nose. Her mask was Kleenex!🤣 I was just waiting to see what would happen. When it was her time to order the deli person said he couldn't help her without a mask. She said "I forgot my mask." He told her she had to go purchase a mask before ordering. I sure hope she didn't touch anything in the fruit and vegetable section. We still are very careful wiping all our groceries with a diluted bleach solution. I wash all the fruits and vegetables. It's probably overkill, but it makes me feel safer.


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I suspect this is especially true in some workplace environments. I also suspect it's more complicated than just filtering the virus effectively. There's a huge human behavior component. Personally, I think a big part of it is complacency, and I think some complacency would happen with high filtering masks. But maybe we'd get some renewed commitment that would get us to that month marker. I can't speak to other regions, but the majority of the spread in my area is not wearing masks at all in more private settings, and complacency in distancing and other measures over time. Since it's more comfortable to wear medical masks in comparison to a lot of cloth masks, providing them might also improve compliance in wearing them. The other advantage is people might go for it if they allow for more relaxed social distancing, since that's already happening a lot, but I don't think that's the case, is it?
> 
> Cloth masks were never intended to prevent the spread of covid independent from other measures of limiting social interactions, social distancing, hand washing, and ventilation. The presence of masks can help guide human behavior, but only as far as we want those reminders. I am happy to wear a medical mask for a period of time if that's what's recommended, but I do wonder what kind of decrease we'd see in transmission if people recommitted to wearing cloth masks and exercising caution for a while longer. Maybe not as much as we'd see with medical masks, but I bet the improvement would be significant.


I know that the countries that supplied medical-grade masks to their entire populations early-on have very, VERY low infection rates, and have been able to keep it that way the entire time. Places like Singapore, and if I remember correctly, Vietnam. The reason for cloth masks, in the beginning, was to save the medical-grade masks for the medical personnel who really needed them. But the supply has caught up now, and there are enough of these being made that we can buy them too, without interfering with the supply of the hospitals.

The reason they hand you anew mask when you enter a hospital or clinic setting, no matter what kind of mask you are wearing is that they have no faith that you have been handling it correctly or that it IS a "safer" mask. And the people handing them out are not people who can make that determination. They are low=paid clerical workers. At my hospital, it is the guy in the parking garage. If he gets paid more than minimum wage, it's not MUCH more. So the rule is, "everyone gets a new mask. PERIOD They can wear the new one or wear it over their own. No ifs ands or buts."


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Heather's said:


> I was just watching the news and it is possible we will now be wearing two masks due to COVID mutations. When DH went for his post-op visit Monday we required to wear two masks before entering the building. Yesterday two masks were again required at PT. This is going to be a problem for some people.&#129300;


This is why I modified a lot of our masks, to allow for double masking, although it's not required here. However, I heard from an acquaintance that all of the medical offices in her building have already been providing patients with surgical masks, even though they are asked in prescreening to wear one. It sounds like there has been discussion about whether they will require two. Currently patients can use their own and wear the surgical mask over it, or replace the personal cloth mask with the surgical mask. But one of the problems is a poor fitting respirator type mask can't be covered with a second mask or it can be more dangerous. I think the hesitancy to go all in on recommending double masks is only because it's been so hard to get people to wear one properly.

To be honest, medical offices and hospitals are the places I am least concerned about covid transmission to patients. It's not the same as long term care facilities. Healthcare workers are at risk in a completely different way, so I'll continue wear a mask and/or a surgical mask to protect them, but I'm honestly not worried about contracting covid from an appointment. I've never seen such fastidious practices, even during our strange hospital stay recently. I bet the c-diff numbers and antibiotic resistant infections in hospitals are lower than ever. I haven't heard of a patient who has contracted covid from exposure at a doctor's office or even in the hospital, at least not since last fall. DS is tested all of the time as part of prescreening.

It's great healthcare facilities seem to be jumping on increasing protection measures, it can only help, but I have a feeling it's other workplaces that really need better masks to protect their employees.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

krandall said:


> I know that the countries that supplied medical-grade masks to their entire populations early-on have very, VERY low infection rates, and have been able to keep it that way the entire time. Places like Singapore, and if I remember correctly, Vietnam. The reason for cloth masks, in the beginning, was to save the medical-grade masks for the medical personnel who really needed them. But the supply has caught up now, and there are enough of these being made that we can buy them too, without interfering with the supply of the hospitals.


True, but also the people in those countries also did not take egoistical stands against wearing masks. Just yesterday DD brought up how angry it makes her that a common line here is, "I don't believe in masks but I wear them out of respect around people who care." She understands what they're trying to say, but what it really tells her is, "I'm going to go ahead and potentially spread covid as long as it's not in front of people who care or in public places."



krandall said:


> The reason they hand you anew mask when you enter a hospital or clinic setting, no matter what kind of mask you are wearing is that they have no faith that you have been handling it correctly or that it IS a "safer" mask. And the people handing them out are not people who can make that determination. They are low=paid clerical workers. At my hospital, it is the guy in the parking garage. If he gets paid more than minimum wage, it's not MUCH more. So the rule is, "everyone gets a new mask. PERIOD They can wear the new one or wear it over their own. No ifs ands or buts."


This is what they have started here, too. But I think this is to protect healthcare workers more than anything, and that's the right thing to do.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I also think France is on the right track. The new rules on types of masks there will better protect people in the workplace. With the increased availability of masks, all employers should provide their employees with real masks, it’s basic respect.


----------



## 31818

Momi and Popi received their second vaccination of Moderna yesterday. We were only required to wear a single mask unlike our first vaccination. I will not sugar-coat the results but give you an honest assessment from my perspective.

We felt fine after the injection which was painless. This morning after about 24 hours later we are experiencing more side effects than after our first. Momi has flu-like symptoms with sore muscles, fatigue, and minor chills. She is in bed napping at this time. I have a dull headache and fatigue. I am up and about but I passed on taking Ricky on his customary morning walk. Neither one of us is taking anything for the symptoms because they are so minor. We are optimistic about immunity being built and will reach maximum immunity in about 14 days.

I asked the supervising RN questions yesterday that have come up on HF:
- Is it necessary to get the vaccine from the same lot? RN said we got our first inoculation on Jan 11 under the previous Administration. There was little information available at that time. At that time health care professionals were requiring vaccine from the same lot in an abundance of caution. Today, there is much more information and guidance coming from the Federal government. Vaccination from the same lot is no longer required BUT vaccine MUST be from the same manufacturer!
- Must the second dose of vaccine be taken exactly in 28 days (Moderna) or 21 days (Pfizer)? RN said that was the initial recommendation and is also still the recommendation by the two manufacturer and as approved by the FDA. However, the Federal Covid Taskforce has suggested that the second dose should NOT be taken SOONER than the recommended waiting period but can be taken WITHIN 7 to 10 days AFTER the recommended wait period by the manufacturer. However maximum immunity will not occur until after 7 to 14 days AFTER the second dose (even if that second dose has been delayed).
- Is the second vaccine exactly the same as the first vaccine? YES they are exactly the same. The second vaccine is NOT "thicker" than the first. However studies have shown that there appears ( but does vary) to be more side effects than the first vaccination but effects soon disappear.
- Do we have enough vaccine? NO, much more vaccine than currently available is needed. However, Kaiser is getting about three times the amount it was getting a month ago.

In other news, DD1 is responsible for the vaccination distribution at her university venue. She is NOT a health care professional. Her area of expertise is LOGISTICS (by education and experience and background). The campus site is open 4 days a week, 7 hours per day. They distributed about 1000 first doses of Pfizer last week. There were no significant problems. They provide a "drive by" venue with people staying in their car to be vaccinated (and subsequent 15 minute wait period). Here is what she has learned:
- Pfizer CANNOT be refrozen once thawed and then used at a later time.
- Pfizer has a shelf life of about 6 hours once thawed.
- The number of doses in a vile ranges from 5 to 6 doses because the amount of vaccine in a vile is not always exactly the same AND when the nurses are withdrawing the vaccine from a vile, it is "eyeballed" so there is some variation. Planning to use every last drop of vaccine is "tricky."
- They thaw about 250 doses per day for use that day.
- She is experiencing 5 to 10 "no shows" per day so they have to call staff who are on a wait list to come in at the last minute for vaccination so they don't waste even one dose.
- over that one week, they had 3 people who experienced side effects that required assistance in their campus health center. No one was hospitalized.

DD is pleased that things have gone so smoothly and can gear up to double or even triple their weekly vaccinations within a week. They have enough vaccine for another 1000 vaccinations this week. BUT, there is a problem! The Los Angeles County Health Dept. is likely to reduce the allotment to her university starting next week for political reasons. There is now an emphasis on increasing allotments to minority neighborhoods (which are admittedly being under served). DD is hoping that there will be more vaccine available to them by the end of the month as J&J gets emergency approval and all manufacturers increase production.

So it is complicated but things are improving. Everyone should get the vaccine as soon as available to you. According to Fauci it is going to be necessary for all of us to wear masks, distance, and maintain cleanliness at least till the late Fall when we reach 75 to 85% vaccination rate.

Be well amigos

Ricky's Popi


----------



## BoosDad

Congratulations to Ricky's Popi and Momi. You are doing your part to stem the tide of this awful virus. Yesterday, my 90-year old mother also received her second injection. Believe it or not, she has had no side effects from the injection, not even a sore arm. On, a side not, Boo just finished his lunch and is down for his afternoon snooze. Keep wearing your masks and social distancing everyone. Boo and Dad


----------



## Heather's

Good to hear you and Momi got your second injection! :clap2: Yesterday my friend got her first Moderna vaccine. Today she has a sore arm and body aches. I was told by a friend that last Friday 1,080 online vaccine appointments opened up where receive our medical care and were gone in 38 minutes! I was never notified they had appointments available. 🙁 Two more weeks until our appointment...


----------



## krandall

Great information, Popi! Thanks for the update! My 92 YO stepmom got her first vaccine last week. She was a little tired and "under the weather". I had to remind her that that was a known side effect, because she couldn't figure out why she was feeling poorly.  It DOES seem that people who are in the group eligible for the vaccine are getting them now in MA... We just all have to wait our turns!


----------



## Milo's Mom

Ken and I received our second vaccination on Sunday. We definitely have felt some effects: extremely sore arms (kept me up Sunday night), minor body aches and slight headaches but, most of all, a feeling of great fatigue. Ken is totally better today. I am still very tired. We are very grateful to have received our shots. These minor side effects just remind us of just how serious a case of COVID would be. I hope everyone in our Forum has the opportunity to get the vaccine soon. Here in Florida it is still very difficult.


----------



## 31818

It has been 48 hours since Momi and Popi had their second vaccination. After a good nights sleep, we are 90+% back to normal. I took Ricky on his normal walkies this morning. He was thrilled. We, all three, will be going to the plant nursery later today (with masks on) to pick out some new plants for the Spring.

We feel very fortunate to have the vaccinations behind us. We are optimistic about what the future holds. We are optimistic about our Havamigos will get their vaccinations soon. Better days are ahead.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

I went out this afternoon (wearing a mask) and wore this badge with pride.









Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I went out this afternoon (wearing a mask) and wore this badge with pride.
> 
> View attachment 168236
> 
> 
> Ricky's Popi


LOVE it!!!


----------



## Heather's

My friend called this morning and said she was able to make an appointment for her mom tomorrow at Stanford. We all have appointments at the end of Feb or March. We both were hoping for earlier appointments. That would meaning canceling our appointments to reschedule and possibly lose our appointment. We didn't want to take the chance. I decided to try calling and waited about 1/2 hour. Appointments were available any day this week. I rescheduled us for Saturday.😊


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I decided to try calling and waited about 1/2 hour. Appointments were available any day this week. I rescheduled us for Saturday.&#55357;&#56842;


Patience and PERSISTENCE, but it is happening! Congratulations!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Popi - thanks for the information. I still have a couple of weeks to wait for my 2nd dose. I had a doctor appointment yesterday. She said when she got her 2nd dose she was quite sick for 3 days. I'm glad to hear you are feeling so much better. Now, if we could just find out how long the vaccinations last! I'm hoping it will be like the yearly flu shots.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> She said when she got her 2nd dose she was quite sick for 3 days. I'm glad to hear you are feeling so much better.


At the end of two days, we were totally back to normal.



> Now, if we could just find out how long the vaccinations last! I'm hoping it will be like the yearly flu shots.


Longevity is unknown at this time, but initial evaluation is looking very positive. But I get a flu booster every year and I am willing to get a Covid booster annually too if necessary.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra

Well, I got my second dose of Pfizer yesterday and so far, almost no side effects. Arm is sore, but only when I move it. On the first dose, I had significant fatigue and went to bed early. This time, no noticeable fatigue yet. Maybe later this afternoon it will be a forced nap. Spent the morning watching the impeachment hearing so have not had a chance to measure energy level.

Meanwhile, things in the SF Bay Area have gotten significantly better. We have a strange situation in that there are nine counties surrounding the bay and each one is pretty much making its own rules, within the overall guidelines set by the state. I realized that I have family members living in five of the nine counties so the rules are different for each! However, although our county was in really bad shape with large quantities of vaccine sitting in the freezer (county public dashboard was publishing # of first and second doses shipped so there was no debate here that the vaccines were not going into the arms at the pace needed), things have picked up considerably. The county has issued new orders that allow residents to go to any provider, public or private, if they fall into the over-65 or health care provider category. They have also ramped up the vaccination sites enormously...opening sites throughout the county, including a massive one at the SF 49's stadium. Everywhere I am hearing of people getting appointments at one or another of these many sites., sometimes several weeks away but in other cases, the next day, depending on the site. San Francisco has announced it will be adding educators on Feb 24 into the priority groups. That appears to be a little different from the state guidelines which includes several other categories with educators, but nothing prevents an individual county from picking educators before food workers. One can debate endlessly the choices that policy makers are forced to make between different groups. I read that federal shipments have increased 28% this week (not verified, just heard it in media), so that sounds good.

One comment I want to make is that there is a big media campaign using the phrase, "my turn." Asking people to "wait" until "it is your turn." I think that is totally fine, but I think everyone needs to understand that "my turn" only means that you are now eligible...actually getting a vaccination, finding an appointment, grabbing it...can be a challenge if you aren't computer literate, using social media or crowd-sourcing or local media to find out where you can get an appointment. I only know one person, living in San Diego, undergoing cancer treatment, who was actually called by their health provider and helped to schedule an appointment. Health providers are sending out mass emails and even snail mail telling people they are "eligible", but that is only the first step...you have to take action to get an appointment. I got an early appointment because my prior skills at getting concert tickets (i.e.Hamilton and the last Beatles concert years ago at Candlestick Park) were refreshed in the last year in securing essential pandemic needs such as toilet paper, hand sanitizers, and face masks. As Popi said, "be persistent."


----------



## ShamaMama

I was able to sign up for vaccinations on 2/22 and 3/15 through my school district. I'm thrilled! 

We are still in distance learning (which allowed me to spend this week visiting my parents), but tomorrow we're expecting to hear what's going to happen next. The district's plan was to return to hybrid on 2/22, but the teachers have been pushing to wait until we're fully vaccinated. The district finally surveyed the parents, students, and staff, so I'm hopeful that the consensus is to remain in distance learning until after Spring Break (i.e., beginning of April).


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> I was able to sign up for vaccinations on 2/22 and 3/15 through my school district. I'm thrilled!


:cheer2: Randy too? You have no idea how liberated you are going to feel after even your first vaccination!

My blood oxygen level is at the lower end of normal in four days since my second vaccination but that means my immune system is making positive adjustments and that is a good sign.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

ShamaMama said:


> I was able to sign up for vaccinations on 2/22 and 3/15 through my school district. I'm thrilled!
> 
> We are still in distance learning (which allowed me to spend this week visiting my parents), but tomorrow we're expecting to hear what's going to happen next. The district's plan was to return to hybrid on 2/22, but the teachers have been pushing to wait until we're fully vaccinated. The district finally surveyed the parents, students, and staff, so I'm hopeful that the consensus is to remain in distance learning until after Spring Break (i.e., beginning of April).


That's so soon! I'm happy for you! I hope they wait, with it only being weeks away.


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - thanks for the information. I still have a couple of weeks to wait for my 2nd dose. I had a doctor appointment yesterday. She said when she got her 2nd dose she was quite sick for 3 days. I'm glad to hear you are feeling so much better. Now, if we could just find out how long the vaccinations last! I'm hoping it will be like the yearly flu shots.


I always find ZDogg MD topics informative. Here he explains why we experience side effects to the vaccine.


----------



## Heather's

Today DH, me and my friends 99 yr old mom got the Moderna vaccine through Stanford. The vaccine was given in the old gymnasium on campus and was very organized. We did the pre admit questioner online. They checked your ID in the computer and then you moved to another line. There were several stations where the vaccine was being given. The person who administered my vaccine was a nursing student. She did a great job! 😊 It took ten minutes longer because she had to wait for the vaccine to be dispensed because it is refrigerated. She picked up the syringe and waited until the timed dose could be given in the computer. Then we moved to another station where our next dose was scheduled. Next injection 3/13.


----------



## 31818

Heather, did you have a 15 minute observation wait time after the injection? Any side effects today?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Heather, did you have a 15 minute observation wait time after the injection? Any side effects today?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


We were requested to stay for 15 mins after the injection. The insurance and vaccine info was entered at the last station. By the time he finished with the three of us and scheduled the return date our 15 mins was done. Just checked in with my friends 99 yr old mom and she has no soreness. DH arm is slightly sore. My arm and shoulder are a little sore. Hopefully we will not have any side effects with the second dose. &#128522;


----------



## ShamaMama

DH does not have his appointments yet. He teaches in a different district. In my district, we found out that we will NOT be returning to hybrid. The only question now is when we will have to return to in-person, before or after our vaccinations have taken effect ...


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Now, if we could just find out how long the vaccinations last! I'm hoping it will be like the yearly flu shots.


I listened to an epidemiologist on TV tonight. The answer to your question is unknown at this time BUT she said that the vaccination will probably be like "annual or seasonal" flu shots.



ShamaMama said:


> DH does not have his appointments yet. He teaches in a different district. In my district, we found out that we will NOT be returning to hybrid. The only question now is when we will have to return to in-person, before or after our vaccinations have taken effect ...


BUMMER for DH! I know if I were in your position with regards to in-person teaching at this time, I know what I would do.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I know if I were in your position with regards to in-person teaching at this time, I know what I would do.


What would you do, Popi?


----------



## ShamaMama

Today we found out that, unless numbers don't allow it, the ninth graders will return on 3/22 while grades 10-12 will not return until 4/6. My second shot is scheduled for 3/15, so I'm happy. I have three sections of ninth graders, but since some students will still be staying home, I think I'll be able to keep my distance from my students for four days. Spring Break starts on Friday, 3/26. I'm relieved that we can stay in distance learning for another five weeks!


----------



## 31818

Mama, I would be totally comfortable with this schedule. I think it is a realistic expectation. A cautionary note: you may need to take one or two days off after your second vaccination as a result of side effects.

You are well on your way to liberation. I am excited for you.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

I had a long conversation with DD1 yesterday about the Covid vaccination clinic at her worksite. The community in which her university worksite is located was featured on national TV news last Friday evening at 6 PM PST. This community was featured as an outstanding example of vaccine distribution and implementation in California which has an otherwise dismal record. Interestingly, the mayor of the community is a young Hispanic guy who is a graduate of the university where she works. He is considered a rapidly rising star in California politics.

With regards to DD1 specifically, she got the Pfizer vaccine 3 weeks ago today. Pfizer recommendation is 21 days for the second dose which would be for today. That vaccination has been delayed until tomorrow, day 22 so not a big deal. Here is the problem. Her worksite was initially given 2000 doses to be administered over 2 weeks at the beginning of February. However, they have not received any vaccine for first inoculation for two weeks now! Because her community has been doing such a good job in distribution (see paragraph above) vaccine is being sent to other areas of California for apparently political reasons. She is very frustrated because she has the facilities to administer triple (3000 doses per week) the amount from the beginning of February. The Los Angeles County Health Dept. did relent and sent them 2000 doses for second vaccinations for those receiving their first dose at the beginning of February. So she will be moderately busy for the next two weeks facilitating second doses but after that, her program has been put on "stand by."

Lower population States are doing a better job of distribution than the California the most populous State with around 40M residents. But people are being vaccinated here. I talked to two of my neighbors over the weekend and they will be getting second vaccinations this week. USC where my heart surgery was done has contacted me via email three times to come in and get vaccinated. I keep telling them I have been vaccinated! Today is the completion of my 14 day waiting period for full immunity since my second vaccination. I am done and good to go!  Patience and perseverance are required!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Lower population States are doing a better job of distribution than the California the most populous State with around 40M residents. But people are being vaccinated here. I talked to two of my neighbors over the weekend and they will be getting second vaccinations this week. USC where my heart surgery was done has contacted me via email three times to come in and get vaccinated. I keep telling them I have been vaccinated! Today is the completion of my 14 day waiting period for full immunity since my second vaccination. I am done and good to go!  Patience and perseverance are required!


Still miserable here in MA. It has opened up to those under 65 and those with 2 or more comorbidities and they have now aligned with the CDC guidelines on comorbidities, so both Dave and I are eligible. But because there are SO MANY people over 65, and so little vaccine available, the site crashed within minutes of opening last Thursday, and all appointments are completely filled. Basically, all the sites say "Try again next Thursday... you might have better luck trying the smaller, more local places, even though they have less shots available - If you're lucky..."

OTHER people who either have cancer or have been treated with cancer have been contacted by Dana Farber to come in for a shot, but Dave (who has Lymphoma) has not been. Sit's still a mess. Oh well... we've been living like a hermit for a year, what's another few months?


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> But because there are SO MANY people over 65, and so little vaccine available, the site crashed within minutes of opening last Thursday, and all appointments are completely filled. Basically, all the sites say "Try again next Thursday... you might have better luck trying the smaller, more local places, even though they have less shots available - If you're lucky..."


Yes, that has been the same problem here too, a reservation line opens with maybe 1000 doses available and 10 minutes later the line crashes when tens of thousands of people call in. There has been a recall effort mounted to recall our governor for the results and it looks like it might be successful. The problem is it is not the governors fault, California is just not getting enough vaccine to meet the demand. There is just not enough vaccine available as was thought by the new Federal Administration when they took over. They are increasing the orders to Pfizer and Moderna but it is going to take a few weeks to catch up. The good news is we have increased vaccinations from 900K per day in mid-January to over 1.7M vaccinations per day right now and that number is getting bigger each week.

Karen I want you and your family vaccinated *ASAP* take heart, it's something like waiting for a Havanese puppy, it will happen before you know it. Call the reservation line again this Thursday. Buena suerte amiga. ☘


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Karen, I hope you are able to get it soon! Frustrating that you haven’t been called by the treatment center.


----------



## krandall

Oh, we will keep trying! I know it will happen sooner or later!


----------



## 31818

It has been about 5 weeks since we got our second dose of Moderna. We're doing great but will probably need a booster in the near future to cover the new variants.

I has been over two weeks since DD1 got her second dose of Pfizer. She is doing great.

DD2 (a health care professional) got her first and only dose of J&J last Monday. That night she woke up with a dull headache, muscle pain throughout her body and chills. She is very busy at work and worked all day yesterday although feeling only at 50%. She is fortunate that she works out of her home and has a home office. She has no physical contact with clients and conducts meetings through ZOOM. I talked to her last night. She is almost back to normal other than extreme fatigue (could be from a lack of sleep the night before). She said the vaccination process is a "piece of cake". She received an appointment from a CVS pharmacy about 5 minutes from her house and there was no line at her appointment time. She said she was in and out in 20 minutes and that included the 15 minute on site observation after the inoculation.

The spouse of DD1 is getting his first dose of Pfizer this afternoon. He said he is "stoked!"

So the family has all the bases covered with the current three vaccines. Side effects are similar but vary from individual to individual.

It is happening in Southern California! We are finally getting enough vaccine to meet the growing demand. Right now, over 2M doses are being administered in the US PER DAY! I think in another two or three months everyone who wants a vaccination will have one. Lots of good news!


----------



## Cassandra

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It has been about 5 weeks since we got our second dose of Moderna. We're doing great but will probably need a booster in the near future to cover the new variants.
> 
> I has been over two weeks since DD1 got her second dose of Pfizer. She is doing great.
> 
> DD2 (a health care professional) got her first and only dose of J&J last Monday. That night she woke up with a dull headache, muscle pain throughout her body and chills. She is very busy at work and worked all day yesterday although feeling only at 50%. She is fortunate that she works out of her home and has a home office. She has no physical contact with clients and conducts meetings through ZOOM. I talked to her last night. She is almost back to normal other than extreme fatigue (could be from a lack of sleep the night before). She said the vaccination process is a "piece of cake". She received an appointment from a CVS pharmacy about 5 minutes from her house and there was no line at her appointment time. She said she was in and out in 20 minutes and that included the 15 minute on site observation after the inoculation.
> 
> The spouse of DD1 is getting his first dose of Pfizer this afternoon. He said he is "stoked!"
> 
> So the family has all the bases covered with the current three vaccines. Side effects are similar but vary from individual to individual.
> 
> It is happening in Southern California! We are finally getting enough vaccine to meet the growing demand. Right now, over 2M doses are being administered in the US PER DAY! I think in another two or three months everyone who wants a vaccination will have one. Lots of good news!


That is real great news! However, I do think the situation across the country remains crazy. Here in Northern California we are still facing huge supply problems. Our county, Santa Clara, shut down ALL appointments thru county sites for two weeks. Hopefully, they will restart next week. Stanford Health cancelled 9000 appointments, Sutter another 6000 In last week or so and these 15,000 people are hunting desperately. But the drug store supply system, direct from federal goverment, seems to be working very well and lots of people getting a quick J&J shot, which many say they prefer.

California is about to transition to a single state website run by Blue Shield for making appointments. .. one site for a state with 40 million people. Our county is refusing to join..they say we already have a good, simple web site and it is working and equity targeting is starting to show progress..to be continued...i definitely see value in what state wants to do, but this transition right when vaccine supply still seems limited up here and worries about new variants continue, could be rocky


----------



## Molly120213

I am so excited that I got a vaccine appointment for this Friday for my first dose! Looking forward to be fully vaccinated and able to see my kids again, especially since my first grand baby is due in the Fall!


----------



## krandall

I got my J&J shot today! Because I have a history od drug anaphylaxis, I was made to wait in a special area, where they had nurses monitoring people, and although those of us who were fine where just sitting in little plexiglass booths in chairs, there was an ER-type set up in the corner where they could treat someone more aggressively if necessary. They did have someone in there, though they were chit chatting with her, and it seemed like they were just being very cautious with people. For me, I just had to wait a half hour rather than the standard 15 minutes. They checked me out, I was fine, and allowed to leave. 

They said it’s 28 days to full immunity, so a similar length of time to full immunity for all the methods of immunization, whether you get one shot or two. For me, tge one shot was SO much easier to manage with my RA meds. I only had to withhold my last weeks methotrexate and this week’s. I can start taking it again next week, and will not need to stop and start again. And I was able to set my vaccine appointment EXACTLY halfway between infusions, so I do not need to delay that at all. 
Everybody there seemed really glad they were getting the J&J and done with it!


----------



## 31818

To paraphrase MLK, 
*“Free at last, Free at last, Thank DOG already I am free at last.”*
Karen this is great news and so easy peasy. Perhaps you will feel a little "separation anxiety" tomorrow but it will probably only last a day. All that worry and still everything worked out for the best. It's over now and time to get on with the rest of your life, after all you are an expectant mother now! Enjoy your liberation!


----------



## Heather's

Cassandra said:


> That is real great news! However, I do think the situation across the country remains crazy. Here in Northern California we are still facing huge supply problems. Our county, Santa Clara, shut down ALL appointments thru county sites for two weeks. Hopefully, they will restart next week. Stanford Health cancelled 9000 appointments, Sutter another 6000 In last week or so and these 15,000 people are hunting desperately. But the drug store supply system, direct from federal goverment, seems to be working very well and lots of people getting a quick J&J shot, which many say they prefer.


I just got an email with a code for my appointment at Stanford on Sat. The Vaccine Finder website for San Mateo County lists where the vaccine is now available. I think this website has vaccine information for all states. You can choose your vaccine preference and it lists where it is now in stock. In our county many CVS, Rite Aide and Safeway have vaccine available to give now.


----------



## 31818

Molly120213 said:


> I am so excited that I got a vaccine appointment for this Friday for my first dose! Looking forward to be fully vaccinated and able to see my kids again, especially since my first grand baby is due in the Fall!


Diane, you hit the Lottery today! And when your kids are vaccinated, CDC says no need to wear masks and you can give hugs for the first time in a year. Count on you and Molly being able to give Molly's new playmate besos y abrazos when they arrive IN PERSON AND IN DOG! Yeah, this is way better than hitting the Lottery!


----------



## krandall

Well, I think we are FAR from home free in terms of Covid, but the vaccine is a BIG step in the right direction. Now for the HUGE percentage of OTHER people to get vaccinated... Because really... until we reach heard immunity numbers, just a few of us getting vaccinated is pretty meaningless. (not that I'm not happy that I got mine, but we have SOOOO far to go!)


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I just got an email with a code for my appointment at Stanford on Sat. The Vaccine Finder website for San Mateo County lists where the vaccine is now available. I think this website has vaccine information for all states. You can choose your vaccine preference and it lists where it is now in stock. In our county many CVS, Rite Aide and Safeway have vaccine available to give now.


Heather, I am so happy for you! I'm telling you it is happening, the dominoes are starting to fall like crazy. I think we will reach the goal of 100M vaccinated in the first 100 days. Which vaccine did you select? (they are all pretty similar in total efficacy). Your emancipation day is just around the corner!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> just a few of us getting vaccinated is pretty meaningless.


I disagree. Every person that is vaccinated is very meaningful in reaching our goal of putting Covid behind us. After going through what I did last year, I have become a "half glass full" kind of person!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I disagree. Every person that is vaccinated is very meaningful in reaching our goal of putting Covid behind us. After going through what I did last year, I have become a "half glass full" kind of person!


Of course it is... when we are working toward the cumulative goal. You have to start somewhere. I am just saying there is still a LONG way to go. People have to be REALLY careful not to let their guard down at this point.

One thing that really concerns me, even as someone who is now vaccinated, is that it is pretty clear that you CAN still catch Covid... no matter WHICH vaccine you get. You are just REALLY unlikely to get very sick from it. That's great. HOWEVER, many of the people suffering from "long haul" type symptoms did NOT have particularly bad cases to start with. MANY of them were never hospitalized. So what happens when these now vaccinated people get Covid after vaccination? Does the vaccine in any way protect against all THOSE nasties? I don't think we have any idea yet, and at this point, we still don't know whether those EVER go away. So, vaccine or not, I feel safeR, but not SAFE about Covid. But then I'm that person who ended up sick for over a year from getting pricked by a thorn.


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> Of course it is... when we are working toward the cumulative goal. You have to start somewhere. I am just saying there is still a LONG way to go. People have to be REALLY careful not to let their guard down at this point.
> 
> One thing that really concerns me, even as someone who is now vaccinated, is that it is pretty clear that you CAN still catch Covid... no matter WHICH vaccine you get. You are just REALLY unlikely to get very sick from it. That's great. HOWEVER, many of the people suffering from "long haul" type symptoms did NOT have particularly bad cases to start with.


Yes, the fact that any of us have been vaccinated does not mean that you won't get Covid but your chances have been greatly reduced and certainly less than being in a serious automobile accident which doesn't mean I stop driving but it does mean I am more cautious. That is why CDC still suggests that everyone still wear a mask and separate when in public for the foreseeable future.

Vulnerability will vary from individual to individual. Some of us will be confronted by long haul potentialities from Covid. In my case, it is residual effects from my blood infection last year that not only severely damaged my heart but I have since learned has damaged my kidneys and lungs. It has nothing to do with Covid but has made me even more vulnerable to Covid. What I have done is readjusted my personal expectations and goals and modified my lifestyle to cope with these symptoms so I will be around for the long haul. I choose to remain positive because the alternative is unacceptable to me personally. YMMV.


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Heather, I am so happy for you! I'm telling you it is happening, the dominoes are starting to fall like crazy. I think we will reach the goal of 100M vaccinated in the first 100 days. Which vaccine did you select? (they are all pretty similar in total efficacy). Your emancipation day is just around the corner!


Popi...I have already had my first dose of Moderna Feb.13th. Stanford decided to give the second dose on the same day the following month. I'm a little concerned since DH had to be on a course Prednisone. He will need have his antibodies tested. I will continue wearing a mask, but will feel a little safer. The news reported 1 in 4 has been vaccinated in our county. This weekend a friend and I went for a 6 mile walk on a popular path. There were hundreds of children and adults walking, running and riding bikes. I didn't see anyone without a mask. Life has changed... I think it's amazing in less than a year we have three vaccines which will help us return to a new normal.


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I'm a little concerned since DH had to be on a course Prednisone. He will need have his antibodies tested. I will continue wearing a mask, but will feel a little safer.


Heather I was on Prednesone for an issue last month for about a week. I was closely monitored by MD, Momi was very cautious, and everything turned out fine. I think you and DH are going to be just fine. I expect he will get his appointment for a vaccination by the end of this month. Hang tough in the meantime.


----------



## BoosDad

Boo and Bear say, "Get Vaccinated."


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Heather I was on Prednesone for an issue last month for about a week. I was closely monitored by MD, Momi was very cautious, and everything turned out fine. I think you and DH are going to be just fine. I expect he will get his appointment for a vaccination by the end of this month. Hang tough in the meantime.


It was reported that studies showed a reduced immune response while on steroids. DH didn't want to wait two months to get the vaccine. He did get first dose and will also be getting the second vaccine on Sat.


----------



## 31818

BoosDad said:


> Boo and Bear say, "Get Vaccinated."


I see what you did there! 

BOO is the bomb!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Heather I was on Prednesone for an issue last month for about a week. I was closely monitored by MD, Momi was very cautious, and everything turned out fine. I think you and DH are going to be just fine. I expect he will get his appointment for a vaccination by the end of this month. Hang tough in the meantime.


Interesting. I am on prednisone all the time, and that one I was NOT told to stop for the vaccine.


----------



## Heather's

DH, my friends 99 year old mother and I got our second Moderna vaccine this afternoon on the Stanford campus. There were only about five people in line when we arrived. We were in and out within 20 mins. Last week they canceled first dose appointments due to a shortage of vaccine and are only giving second doses at this time. I'm really looking forward to visiting with my friends in person in a couple of weeks. 😊


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Heather's said:


> DH, my friends 99 year old mother and I got our second Moderna vaccine this afternoon on the Stanford campus. There were only about five people in line when we arrived. We were in and out within 20 mins. Last week they canceled first dose appointments due to a shortage of vaccine and are only giving second doses at this time. I'm really looking forward to visiting with my friends in person in a couple of weeks. 😊


Congratulations🎉


----------



## Melissa Brill

I posted this against another thread - but I'm happy to report that hubby and I got our first doses (Moderna) on Saturday. PA does not have a centralized system, so it was an effort of scrolling through the various vaccination site websites (or calling) to see if/ when a new set of appointments might open up. I was checking on Friday, and found one place that appointments were open for Saturday - so we booked them and went. 2nd dose will be April 10th. Even though we fall into the first group (not age but co-existing conditions) but we were waiting to ensure those who were more vulnerable could get theirs first. However, we couldn't even get on a waitlist or an appointment for next month, so when one opened (and not knowing when others would open) we booked the ones that appeared.


----------

